# خواطر مسيحي شرقي



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 مارس 2013)

*سلام للجميع​
مقدمة بسيطة

ليس الإسلام مُجرّد عقائد مكتوبة في ورق، بل ينبوع يرتوي منه كثيرون، وتتفاعل تأثيراته في تصرّفات المسلمين على من هم حولهم. ومن هنا كان هذا الموضوع، لخواطر وإنتقادات يُوثّقها مسيحي شرقي، بعضها شخصي وبعضها عام، ضد ظواهر إجتماعية متخلفة وتصرفات مرتبطة بالإسلام والمسلمين بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر.

تجدر الإشارة الى أن هذا الموضوع ليس للنقاش والجدال في العقيدة، بل إنتقادا لتداعياتها أو لفهم البعض لها فهما خارجا عن التاريخ والجغرافيا، وبالتالي لن يجد القارئ ذكرا لنصوص قرآنية أو حديثية إلا ما ندر، فالمُراد نقد النتيجة، ويُترك نقد السبب لما يراه القارئ. كما أود التنبيه الى أن هذه الخواطر تُعبّر عن آرائي الشخصية فقط أو نقلا لما يقوله آخرون في إقتباسات.

تنبيه لمن يكتب ل"يرد على شبهة"

يُورِد هذا الموضوع معاينات شخصية وتجارب واقعية لا مجال لتكذيبها، فلا داعي لقول: "لا، لا يوجد هكذا" أو "بالعكس، عندنا كذا وكذا" الخ. فهذه قصص حياتية، إن رفضتم الإقرار بها، فهذا هروب أو خجل منها. فإن كان القارئ يعتبر الأمر حوارا فيه رابح وخاسر، أو رأي مُطلق صحيح ورأي مُطلق خاطيء، فأنا أُسلِّم له قائلا: هنيئا لك إنتصارك! أما إن كان يهمه سماع وجهة نظر هذا المسيحي الذي يعيش في هذا المجتمع، فهذا بالضبط هو المطلوب، ويمكن إستعمال وجهة النظر هذه في أخذ العِبر للإصلاح من أمر أنفسكم، هذا إن أعملتم الضمير لا الغضب أو غريزة الدفاع. باختصار: أقترح عليكم السمع الآن، والتفكّر فيما أقوله، قبل الدفاع أو التبرير.

نقطة أخرى مهمة، وهي أنني لا أكتب عن أشخاص لا يُمثّلون الإسلام، بل عن مسلمين متدينين أو على الأقل متأثرين بالثقافة الإسلامية، تصرفاتهم هي نتيجة لهذا الدين وهذه الثقافة. ومع هذا فأنا لا أضمر لهم شرا، بل أرجو بصدق أن يُصلحوا ما بأنفسهم.

أتمنى أن تفعل كما أفعل، أُكتب خبراتك عن المسيحية والمسيحيين الذين تعاملت معهم في حياتك، وكيف أثّر هذا عليك، لكن أكيد ليس هنا في هذا الموضوع 

والله ولي التوفيق.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 مارس 2013)

*بعض الأحداث، من الموضوع السابق

في درس الدين في المدرسة

يبدأ التمييز بين المسيحي والمسلم بشكل رئيسي عند فصلهما في المدرسة في حصة الدين، فيذهب كل منهما الى فصله، ويبدأ بالحديث عن "عندنا" و"عندكم". أذكر في إحدى المرات في المدرسة (كان عمري عندها حوالي 10 سنوات) غاب أستاذ الدين المسيحي، فقامت الادارة (حتى نستفيد من الوقت ) بضم الطلاب المسيحيين لحصة الدين الإسلامي. وماذا كانت النتيجة؟ استهزاء من مُدرّس الدين بالمسيحيين!

قال لنا: "هذا السؤال مُخصص للنصارى: ما اسم ناقة سيدنا فلان؟" طبعا المسيحيين لا يعرفون اسم الناقة (وبعضهم لا يعرف ما هي الناقة أصلا!)، اما المسلمين فكان الجواب معلوما لديهم من الدرس السابق. تسابق المسلمون جميعا للإجابة، أما نحن فصمتنا صمت القبور، أثبت الأستاذ أننا أغبياء وهو "فطحل"، فطحل في شيء ما...

ملاحظة: قرأتُ أنه في اليابان لا يُعلّمون مادة "الدين" في المدرسة لتعليم دين مُعيّن، بل مادة يُسمّونها "الأخلاق" لتعليم التلاميذ مباديء عامة للأخلاق يقبلها أي إنسان حضاري.

صديقي المسلم vs صديقي المسلم المُتديّن

من الاشياء التي تثير الإستغراب، هي التغيّر المفاجيء الذي يحدث للمسلم عند إلتزامه بالدين، إلتزامه بالصلاة في الجامع مثلا وحضور "حلقات العلم". هناك يتعلّم "البُغض في الله"، ويملؤون رأسه في هذه الجوامع بالتحريض، بأن العالم يتآمر عليه شخصيا "يريدون أن يطفؤوا نور الله بأفواههم..." و"ودت طائفة من اهل الكتاب لو يُضلونكم وما يُضلون الا انفسهم..."، وبأن اليهود والنصارى والشيعة/السنة/الأحمدية (حسب الطائفة) وغيرهم منحرفوا العقيدة أو كفرة، وبأن الإنسان والعقيدة كيان واحد لا يُفصَل بينهما، فالكافر لو كان صديقا فله أحكام، هذا إن جازت صداقته أصلا.

يتجلّى هذا كله عندما يتحول هذا الشخص عند تديّنه من انسان مسالم وصديق للمسيحي الى شخص عدواني ينظر للمسيحي نظرة غريبة، فيبتعد كل منهما عن الآخر. تُصبح أنت كمسيحي مصدر إستفزاز لهذا الإنسان، صليبك يستفزه، وكنيستك أيضا، وأعيادك الدينية (إن إستجمع المُسلم ما فيه من تسامح وقَبِل تهنئتك بعيد الميلاد، فلن يقبل أبدا أي كلمة في عيد القيامة).

أيضا من عوارض التديّن عند البعض (خاصة الشباب) ظهور هوس مَرَضي بالنظافة الجسدية. أذكر أن أحد أصدقائي بعد تدينه كان يستحم 3-5 مرات في اليوم الواحد! وإحدى الفتيات أصبحت تغسل ثيابها الجامعية كل يوم وتُجففها وتكويها للإستعمال في اليوم التالي. هذا طبعا غير الإعتقاد الشائع بأن غير المسلمين (بما فيهم المسيحيين) لا يستحمون، وبأن ثيابهم مليئة بالبول! وكأنه لا يوجد في العالم من يستحم الا المسلم  وكأن كثيرا من جوامعهم لا يخاف المرء الركوع على سجّادها من قذارته. هذا أيضا مُثبت كعقيدة، من شاكلة: "إنما المشركون نجس". مباني منتشرة في كل زاوية من زوايا البلد (خاصة مقابل الكنائس)، صوتها يصدح مرات كل يوم (أحيانا يكون الجامع ملاصقا لبيتك فيصدح مباشرة الى منتصف دماغك)، هي في الحقيقة مفارخ للكراهية والجهل، هذا في كثير من الأحيان.

مقولة شهيرة: آمن بالحجر، لكن لا ترمني به!

في مؤتمر علمي

جلسنا مُستمتعين بالجو العلمي والعلماء المحترمين وما يعرضونه من جديد العلم، وحديث الأبحاث. جاء دور "عالم" من السعودية، فاستبشرنا خيرا علّه يرفع رأس العرب بين هؤلاء. كان الوحيد من أبناء بلده، دُفع به بما أنه "وجه الصحّارة" كما يقولون عندنا، أي الأفضل. تفاجئنا أنه استعمل كثيرا من نصوص القرآن، بل وخلطها بموضوعه مُحاولا تبشير هؤلاء الكفرة ب"إعجاز قرآنه العلمي"! وكأن هدف المؤتمر حوار أديان، أو نشر الإسلام! حاولتُ فهم ما يدور في رأسه، ففهمت أن لا علما يُهمه ولا من يحزنون، بل الدعوة لدينه، لكن أين؟ في مؤتمر علمي محترم! نُظرت الى الأجانب فرأيتهم يُنصتون بإهتمام وعدم فهم في نفس الوقت. بعد هذا جلستُ مع بعضهم، فتيقّنت أن أحدا لم يفهم مغزى ما فعله! بعضهم ظن أن النصوص القرآنية مُجرد دعاء يقولونه في بداية الحديث، وبعضهم الآخر لا زال لا يفهم! باختصار، خرج أعرابيُّنا للأسف بتقييم: "مُهرّج المُؤتمر"، وخرجنا نحن في غصّة في القلب على حالنا.

البنات المسيحيات

جلس ثلاثتنا بهدوء على طاولة المطعم في الهواء الطلق، السماء صافية والعصافير تُغنّي والكل سعيد. دار النقاش عن جامعات الوطن. قال فلانٌ بلهفة: "البنات المسيحيات في الجامعة الفلانية، حاجة زي الفُل!" مع صفير من فمه كالذي يستخدمه راعي أغنام صايع لتسيير ماشيته. نظر مقابله حيث أجلس متفاجئا بصمت، وكأن خياله الخصب الذي فصله عن الواقع جعله ينسى للحظة أن من يجلس أمامه مسيحي. غضبت، فما قاله بهذا الأسلوب الوضيع إستفزني كشرقي يُقدّس الشرف، أجبته بتلقائية: "هو أنتو معندكوش بنات؟ بناتكم مش حلوين؟ اشمعنى المسيحيات؟!". تأسّف منّي، صمتنا، ثم ذهب كُل إلى بيته. أمّا سؤالي...فبقي بلا إجابة.

ملاحظة: الفتاة المسلمة أيضا لا تسلم من هذا الكلام إن كانت لا تلبس على هواهم (السواد المُطبِق)، والأفضل أن تجلس بالبيت حتى تسلم 100٪!! علما بأن الشخص الذي قال هذا الكلام أمامي كان مُتديّنا مُلتزما يُصلي الصلوات الخمس ويُرتّل القرآن.

المسيحي الشرقي وقُبعّة الإخفاء

بشكل عام، لا يختلف الشكل الخارجي للمسيحي وتراكيب وجهه عن شكل المسلم في البلاد العربية. ومن نكد الدهر على المسيحي أن يتواجد بين مجموعة من المسلمين الذين لا يعرفون أنه مسيحي، لأنه ببساطة يشبههم في الشكل وليس أشقرا أو أبيض البشرة كما يتصوّره الإعتقاد الشعبي، فيكون كالذي يلبس قبعة الإخفاء السحرية فلا "يراه أحد". حدث هذا معي كثيرا. كُنتُ في إحدى المرّات في المطار، فرأيتُ كاهنا يلبس صليبا. كان بجانبي بعض الشباب، فشتموا الكاهن دون أن يعرفوا شيئا عنه فقط لأنه يلبس صليبا! كنت أعرف هذا الكاهن، فهو علّامة من علّامات الزمان، يتلو الكتاب والقرآن عن ظهر قلب، ويعرف (عدا اللاهوتيات) من اللغات والعلوم (كالتاريخ والفلسفة وغيرها) ما لا يعرفه هؤلاء الشباب المساكين وعائلاتهم مجتمعين! فعلا مساكين.

موقف آخر حدث لأحد معارفي، كان قريبا من نقطة توزيع معونات من "منظمة الصليب الأحمر" للمحتاجين. رأى كثيرا من الناس يأخذون المساعدات، ولكنهم عندما يخرجون يشتمون الصليب! إستغرب جدا كيف يمكن أن تشتم من يُحسن إليك، وإن كُنتَ تكرهه، فلماذا تقبل مساعدته؟ يبدو أن قريبي وصل لنتيجة أن المسألة للبعض هي مسألة كسب وحسب، واللي ببلاش كتّر منه، لا أخلاق في الموضوع، أو كما يقول الكفرة: nothing personal

بالنسبة للصليب، والشيء بالشيء يُذكَر، فالبعض في بلادنا عندما يشك أنك مسيحي، تُصبح المسألة بالنسبة للمواطن المُسلم مسألة حياة أو موت أن يعرف بذلك، وكأن خانة الديانة (الموجودة على فكرة ليس فقط في بطاقة الهوية وحسب بل في كثير من وثائق الدولة (كملفات المرضى في المستشفيات!!)) تتبعك أينما ذهبت، فهي لازمة لتحديد طريقة التعامل معك. في بعض الأحيان يأخذ الموضوع منحى غريبا تختلط به الكوميديا بالعنصرية.
-ما إسمك؟
-عادل.
-ما عائلتك؟
-المسالمة.
-ما اسم والدك؟
-صبحي.

الى الآن لم يعرف...حالفكَ الحظ.

-ما إسم جدك؟
-كيرلس عبد المسيح.

وقعت 

هذا الحال تراه يتكرر كثيرا، مع سائق التاكسي والطبيب والمعلم...الخ. وودت أن يكون الجواب: إسمي عادل، آه مسيحي، فيه حاجة؟! المشكلة أنك تستطيع أن تقولها لسائق التكسي، لكن هل تستطيع أن تقولها للدولة؟


مسلم "معتدل"

من صفحة برنامج "خواطر" الشهير (المعروف بأنه "مُعتدل" ) على الفيسبوك (لاحظوا الشماتة والحقد الأسود):

"عاجل"| # أوباما يعلن حالة الكارثة الكبرى في ولاية نيويورك ( مقر انتاج الفيلم المسئ للرسول ) بسبب الاعصار ساندي
.................................................. ...........................................
بعد خمسون يوما من إنتاج #الفيلم المسئ للنبى الكريم بنيويورك يأتى الإعصار ليرجف أهل المدينة ويقتل المئات ويدمر آلاف المنشآت، أفلا
يتعظون:

قال تعالى: {إِنَّا كَفَيْنَاكَ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ (95) الَّذِينَ يَجْعَلُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ (96) وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ يَضِيقُ صَدْرُكَ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ (97) فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَكُنْ مِنَ السَّاجِدِينَ (98) وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ (99)}
كما قال تعالى : {إِلاَّ تَنصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللّهُ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ إِذْ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لاَ تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَنَا فَأَنزَلَ اللّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَّمْ تَرَوْهَا وَجَعَلَ كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ السُّفْلَى وَكَلِمَةُ اللّهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ }

فسبحان الله الذي نصر عبده عندما عجز المسلمون عن نصره"

ملاحظة: كُنتُ أحيانا أشاهد هذا البرنامج، فخاب ظنّي به وباعتداله.

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2013)

الابن العزيز / كيرلس
انا اكتر واحد يمكن له ان يكتب فى هذا الموضوع لسبب بسيط هو اننى كنت مسلما واعتنقت المسيحية
المسلمون يربون ابنائهم على ان المسيحين كفار  وليس لهم دين وهم مشركون يعبدون ثلاثة الهة
وكذلك يطلبون من ابنائهم عدم الثقة فى المسيحين 
رغم امانة المسيحين وصدقهم يبررون ذلك بانها سياسة ولكن قلوبهم سوداء
عندى كلام كتير لكن الوقت لا يسمح


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 مارس 2013)

*لا يُصلِحُ الغرب ما أفسد الدهر

من المعروف أن بعض المواد تُسبب التسمم للجسم، فيُعطى دواء مُضاد لها لإزالة مفعولها. كُنّا نناقش وأحد الأصدقاء هذا الموضوع قبل مدّة، وهو شاب مُسلم مُهذّب لبِق وشعلة من الذكاء، قضى سنوات عديدة في بلاد الغرب للدراسة. قال لي: "أتعرف يا كيرلس أيضا أن على جناح الذبابة داء وعلى الجناح الآخر مُضاده!" نظرت إليه بصمت، ولم أقُل شيئا. رثيتُ حاله وحالنا، وكيف تُحشى رؤوسنا (مسلمين ومسيحيين) بهذه التفاهات مُنذ الصِغَر، وكيف يعجز الغرب عن تعديل هذا الخلل الجيني لدينا. لو قالها جاهل ما حزنت، ولو كان كلام محمد صحيحا ما حزنت، لكنني حزنت لشخص مُتعلّم قرأ في هذا المجال يُصدق قولا فقط لأن محمد قائله.

شخصٌ آخر من معارفي، طبيب درس في الغرب، قال في إحدى المرّات: "لدى النصارى المنافقين في الغرب عيادات خاصة تحت الأرض تُعالج المرضى بالسماع للسديس والشريم، فإن سمعوا القرآن شُفوا من أمراضهم! النصارى يستعملون القرآن للعلاج!". هذه خلاصة الطب التي تعلّمها صاحبنا في غربِهِ!

مَثَل شعبي: وكأنك يا زيد ما غزيت.
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 مارس 2013)

*مُسلمة فقيهة في الكلاب تقطع الصلاة...كالكلب!

نَظَرت من النافذة، فإذ برجُلٍ يتنزه جارا ورائه كلبين. كلاب، ومجموعة من المُسلمين، وسؤال: "هل تحبين الكلاب؟"...فما النتيجة المُتوّقعة؟ جدال فقهي! أجمعوا على أن الكلب لا يجِب أن يسكن مع الناس في بيوتهم، وأخذ كُلّ منهم يعرض ما عنده في هذه المسألة الفقهية العويصة. قالت مُنهية النقاش: "للرسول حديث في هذا، فهل نخالف الرسول؟!". نسِيَت المسكينة أن حديث الرسول نفسه يضعها في منزلة قاطعي الصلاة مع الحمار والكلب الأسود! فإن كان عدم السماح لهذا الكلب بأن يدخل البيوت لأنه يقطع الصلاة، فلماذا يُسمح لها بذلك؟

قطع كلامها الشك باليقين في مسألة الكلب الشيطان هذا**! فصمت الجميع، إلا أحدهم فضحك، وهو مُسلم...إلى الآن لا أعرف لماذا بالضبط ضحك. ألأنه يعرف أن هذا الحديث ولو صح مُجرد سخافة تستدعي الضحك والإستهزاء؟ أم لأنه من الذين لا يعلمون؟ الله أعلم.

** سألتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم كما سألتَني فقال: الكلبُ الأسوَدُ شيطانٌ (؟؟!!!)

ملاحظة: في حياتي لم أتقبّل فكرة وجود الكلاب/القطط داخل المنزل.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 مارس 2013)

*مسلم مُلتحي مُتديّن vs مسلم غير ملتحي...مُتديّن

إنضم في الصيف الماضي شخص جديد للعمل حيث أعمل، شاب نحيل البنية مُلتحي ويلبس "شحاطة أم أصبع" التي يُعرف بها المُتدينون عادة. أحد زملائي المسيحيين إغتم لرؤيته، حيث رأى فيه الصورة النمطية (stereotype) لشخص يُمكن أن يؤذيه، أما أنا فلم أنظر له بسلبية ولا حتّى لثانية واحدة، فمن السخافة أن أحكم عليه من شكله فقط. وقلتُ له: "هو إنت شفت منه حاجة وحشة علشان تقول كده؟!! إزاي تُحكم بالسطحية دي؟!!" حيث أن في هذه النظرة أيضا قلة ثقة بالنفس، فإن قَلّ أدبه فسيسمع منّي ما لم يتوقع، وإن كان محترما فسأحترمه. في الحقيقة إلى الآن لم أرَ أي إساءة من هذا الشخص، بل هو لا يتكلّم في أمور الدين، بل يتحدث عن كرة القدم أكثر من حديثه عن الدين. وهو يسلّم علّي بكُل إحترام كما يُسلّم على الآخرين دون تمييز، وعندما يُصلّي يذهب خلسة دون إخبار أحد أو النفخ في البوق كما يفعل بعض المنافقين، عرفتُ هذا من شعره المُبتل بالماء قبل وقت الصلاة، فهو لم يُخبرني أنه يُصلّي.

لماذا أعامل هكذا شخص بدونية أو أتجنّبه ما دام جيدا معي ولم يُؤذني أو يُسمعي من الكلام ما لا أُطيق؟ وحتّى لو آذاني أفلا أسامحه من كل قلبي لأنه لا يعرف ما يفعل؟ هذا بعد أن أسأله: "لماذا تضربني؟" وكلمتين فقط زيادة عليهم 

في الجانب الآخر، يوجد كثير من المسلمين بلا لحية ولا "أم أصبع" لكنهم مشروع حي لإرهابي في المُستقبل! أحد الأصدقاء كان من هذا النوع. تنظُر إليه فلا ترى شعرة واحدة على وجهه، يُطلِقُ النكات كطلقات الرشاش شمالا ويمينا، إن أصابتك "رصاصة" سال من مكانها شلّال من الضحكات. إلا أن صاحبنا هذا يكره الشيعة واليهود والدروز والملحدين وعبّاد البقر وكل من ليس سُنيّا، فإن إلتقى بأحد هؤلاء كان أول حديثه معهم طعنا في دينهم. حاول  في إحدى المرّات إثارة نقاش معي، لكن معارفه قالوا له: "الأفضل لك أن تبتعد عن كيرلس في أمور الدين لأنه سيفرمك!" لا أعرف لماذا يظنون أنني مفرمة  فأنا شخص كباقي الناس لا أختلف عنهم بشيء. ممكن ببساطة لأنهم خافوا على صاحبهم الذي كانت أقوى حججه أن الإسلام حق لأنه أثبت أنه يُمكن إستخراج دواء للإيدز من أجنحة الذباب!

الخلاصة: لا تحكم على الشخص من شكله، وإحذر حليقي الذقون.*


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

قال وانا اللي كنت فاهم ان سوريا ارحم من مصر والناس فيها بتفهم اكتر شوية! طلع الناس عندكو مش فارقين عننا ف حاجة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 مارس 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *ملاحظة: الفتاة المسلمة أيضا لا تسلم من هذا الكلام إن كانت لا تلبس على هواهم (السواد المُطبِق)، والأفضل أن تجلس بالبيت حتى تسلم 100٪!!*



*صورة لنوع من أنواع التهديد المُبطّن للمرأة التي لا ترتدي الحجاب، تهديد بالذباب! المشكلة في من لا يجد تشبيها لنفسه أفضل من الذباب!! ويا ليت المحجبة أيضا تسلم من هذه الحشرة العفِنة عديمة الفائدة! الأفضل لكِ، أيتها ال chupa chups العزيزة، أن تجلسي في البيت، فالذباب يملأ الحارة. لكن خوفي أن يكون في بيتكِ أيضا ذباب. بصراحة، الله يكون في عونك!!*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 مارس 2013)

*غزوة الباص النسائية

تأخّر الباص عن موعده المُعتاد، فوقفنا طويلا ننتظر. تدّفق الناس من كُلّ حدب وصوب، وأصبح عدد المُنتظين كبيرا. كان مُعظمهم من الرجال (تقريبا 120)، مع بعض النساء (تقريبا 6). وصل الباص الأول، فتدافع الرجال عليه فامتلأ، أما النساء فلم يستطعن حتّى الوصول للباب! تذاكت إحداهُن فقالت بأن يتجمّعن مع بعض تحضيرا لغزو باب الباص هذا، علّ الوحدة تجعلهن أقوى. جاء الباص الثاني، فكان التدافع أقوى من المرّة الأولى، وصاحت إحداهن مُستغيثة بلا جدوى برجولة وهمية، وصرخت أخرى ألما من أحد "الفحول" الذين داسوا على قدمها في طريقه نحو نصره المُظفّر. إمتلأ الباص ثانية...دون أن تنجح إمرأة واحدة في الصعود! وَقَفن كالجنود الذين خسروا المعركة، أو كالمنكوبين بعد إعصار شديد. بعد أن تأخرت جميع هؤلاء المِسكينات، جاء الباص الثالث، فأصّر السائق أن لا يدخل أحد قبل هؤلاء النسوة. أخيرا شعرن بأنهن من البشر، شعرن بالفوز العظيم، بأنهن يستحقن ركوب الباص! سيذكرن هذه البداية السيئة ليوم العمل، وقد ينسين...لأن باقي اليوم أسوأ من بدايته.

ملاحظة: تحيّة لكِ أيتها المرأة الشرقية، يا جَبَلَ الأحمال.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مارس 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *صديقي المسلم vs صديقي المسلم المُتديّن*
> 
> *من الاشياء التي تثير الإستغراب، هي التغيّر المفاجيء الذي يحدث للمسلم عند إلتزامه بالدين، إلتزامه بالصلاة في الجامع مثلا وحضور "حلقات العلم". هناك يتعلّم "البُغض في الله"، ويملؤون رأسه في هذه الجوامع بالتحريض، *


*لا تندهش ...فهذا التغيير يصب حتى تجاه والديه وأشقائه*
*وأى مسلم *
*لأن العقيدة فى الأصل قائمة على ( أحتقار الذات ) بطريقة مستترة فى النصوص*
*مُعلنة على كثير من المنابر ووسط الأئمة وتفاسيراتهم *
*فيكتشف فجأة أنه لم يكن مُسلماً ويبدأ فى سماع أشياء لم يسمعها فى حياته من قبل *
*فتمتلء رأسه بأنه عاش كافراً وكل من حوله كفار*
*ستندهش لو قلت لك *
*أنت ( كمسيحى ) بالنسبة له فى ضلال فقط*
*أما ( المسلم ) كافراً خارجاً عن الملة مُستباح دمه *
*والأمر شرحه يطووول وممنوع علينا التطرق للأسلاميات *
​


----------



## بايبل333 (14 مارس 2013)

*- المسلمون يبيحون حق اتباع الاديان الاخرى فى الدخول فى الاسلام بكامل حريتهم , ولكنهم  يثورون ويستشيطون غيظا عندما يرغب المسلم فى الارتداد عن الاسلام والعودة  لدينه القديم او ان يلحد او ان يتحول لديانة اخرى غير الاسلام الذى ولد  عليه ...

2 - غزو واستعمار واستيطان الاسلام للدول الاخرى يسمى ( فتح ) فى حين ان غزو الدول الاخرى لدول الاسلام يسمى ( استعمار ) او ( حملة صليبية ) او ( احتلال ) ...

**3 - العلاقات الجنسية خارج اطار الزواج فى كل الديانات الاخرى يصفها الاسلام بالزنا , فى حين ان الاسلام يصف العلاقات خارج اطار الزواج من منظوره ب ( ملك اليمين ) او ( السبى ) او ( السرائر ) ...

4 - يستنكر المسلمون قول اليهود انهم ( شعب الله المختار ) فى حين تجدهم يصفون انفسهم بانهم ( خير امة اخرجت للناس ) ...

5 - يضطهد المسلمون المسيحيين لانهم يقولون ان المسيح ابن الله , ولا يستحون من قولهم ان الله وملائكته يصلون على رسوله !

6 - يصفون معجزات الانجيل والتوراة بالخرافات الغير  معقولة وينسبون وجودها بالكتب المقدسة التى من المفترض ان يؤمنوا بها الى  التحريف , فى حين يمتلىء القراّن بكمية خرافات واساطير ومعجزات وقصص لا يصدقها عقل ولا وصف لها غير الخرافات الغير معقولة ايضا ...

7 - يستنكرون على الله ان يكون له ولد فى الارض ثم يقولون انه لا محدود القدرة ويفعل ما يشاء دون ان يسال عما يفعل !

8 - يقولون ان رب اليهود مستحيل ان يكون الله الخالق لانه يسمح بسفك الدماء , ثم يبررون اّية (فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم)، وقول محمد (لئن أدركتهم لأقتلنهم قتل عاد) تبريرات واهية لا تقنع طفلا ...

9 - يسخر المسلمون مما يفعله اليهود عند حائط المبكى , وينسون  او يتناسون انهم يقبلون حجر ويرجمون كائن لا يروه يسمى الشيطان ويدورون  حول حجارة هدمت وبنيت مرات عديدة ويبيتون عند جبل كانوا قبل الاسلام  يمارسون فيه الجنس الجماعى عرايا ويبكون من هول مراى الكعبة ثم يجدون  اموالهم وقد نشلها نشال اثناء بكائهم ويعودون ليبكون بحرقة اكثر على ضياع  اموالهم القليلة !

**يا ايها الحجر الاسود اغفر لى .*

*10 - يهزأون بالماء المقدس المسيحى وفطيرة عيد الفصح اليهودى ويمجدون ويقدسون التمر وبول الابل الاسلامى !

ماذا اقول اكثر من هذا ؟ تعصب وعنصرية لا مثيل لهما ...

*


*المسلمون يعيبون على المسيحيين قولهم بأن الله كان محتاجا لدماء المسيح ليغفر للناس خطاياهم لكنهم يتناسون أن الله نفسه كان بحاجة لإخفاء بعض آياته الجهادية في بداية الدعوة المحمدية

فنفس الإله الذي لا يحتاج لدماء المسيح ليغفر الذنوب لا يحتاج لناسخ و لا منسوخ لكي تنجح دعوة نبيه

المسلمون يأمرهم دينهم  بقتل المشركين و المرتدين و فرض الجزية على الكتابيين و يعتبرون الأمر  عاديا و لكن إذا فعله غيرهم صار الأمر جريمة بحق الإنسانية

لا يحق للكافر أن يتزوج بامرأة مسلمة في حين يعتبر المسلمون رفض أهل الكافرة زواجها بمسلم تصرفا عنصريا

القرآن يعج بالسب و الشتم لأهل الأديان الأخرى و المسلمين كل يوم يسبون أهل الكتاب

كل يوم على الأقل 17 مرة(في قرائتهم الفاتحة عند كل ركعة)

في حين يقيمون الدنيا و لا يقعدونها إذا صار الأمر ضدهم.

المسلمون أيضا يعتبرون اختلاف الكفار في  مذاهبهم دليلا على بطلان أديانهم في حين أن اختلاف المسلمين هو دليل على  أنهم على حق و الشيطان يريد أن يفرق بينهم

المسلمون يعتبرون قيام الكفار بإقامة كنيسة  جديدة على أرض الإسلام جريمة و يعتبرون الحملات التبشيرية جريمة هدفها  استعمار الدول الإسلامية في حين يقيمون الدنيا و لا يقعدونها إذا وقع رفض بناء مسجد في بلد أوروبي أو وقع رفض قبول الدعاة

أخيرا هم يستنكرون قيام بني عمومتهم اليهود بالكيل بمكيالين في المسائل السياسية

و نسوا أنهم يشبهونهم في هذا الأمر لكنهم لا يستطيعون القيام بمثل ما يقوم اليهود

ليس لأنهم لا يريدون ذلك بل لأنهم لا يستطيعون و لو كانوا يملكون القوة الكافية...

"وبعد ذلك يصبح السوال على شفاءة حائرة .....
هل هذا عالم الانسان أم عالم الحيوان .......؟*


مقال حلو موجود على النت


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 مارس 2013)

*يوم الجمعة

إستيقظتُ اليوم فرِحا بيوم العُطلة، السماء صافية والعصافير تُزقزق والمنطقة هادئة....هذا الى أن حان وقت صلاة الجمعة  ها هم أئمة الجوامع في هذه اللحظات يتنافسون بالصراخ والدعاء واللعن والفوضى من أكثر من جامع في المنطقة. لماذا هؤلاء الناس غاضبون دائما وحانقون على الدنيا وكأن بينهم وبينها ثأر؟ كلامهم لا يُثير إلا الإكتئاب في نفوس من يسمعهم من المسلمين والشفقة في نفسي. تخيّلتُ للحظة هذا المواطن المسلم الذاهب إلى الجامع للصلاة، فمصاعب الحياة كلها على رأسه، من مصاريف البيت وخلافاته الزوجية ومطالب الأولاد وتأخّر الرواتب إضافة الى الناس التي لا تدعُ أحدا في شأنه، كل هذا يُضيف عليه شيخ الجامع مشاكل الدنيا كلها، من حروب ومجاعات ومصائب سوداء إلى تهديدات إلهه للمُقصّرين بالعذاب الأليم. في الحقيقة، سماع القرآن وحده أحيانا كفيل بدخول الشخص في حالة إكتئاب حادة، وهذا ما نراه أحيانا في القرّاء الذين تنتابهم حالات بكاء هيستيري، يُسميها المسلمون "خشوعا". يشعُر المرء بالملل من هذه الثقافة الدينية المليئة بالغضب والسلبية.

ملاحظة: أنا ضد أي نوع من أنواع الإزعاج للآخرين، حتى لو كان مصدره كنيسة.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 مارس 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *مسلم "معتدل"
> 
> من صفحة برنامج "خواطر" الشهير (المعروف بأنه "مُعتدل") على الفيسبوك (لاحظوا الشماتة والحقد الأسود):
> 
> ...



*ترردتُ كثيرا قبل أن أكتب هذا الرد، حتى لا يفهمه أحدهم كنوع من الشماتة، فحاشى لي أن أشمت بموت أحد. كتبتُ الرد ثم حذفته ثم كتبته مرة أخرى ثم حذفته ثم كتبته أخيرا! لا لغرض إلا لبيان فساد المنطق في كلام هؤلاء الشامتين. أولا وقبل كُل شيء، نتقدم بالتعازي لكل من قُتل في حادثة سير أو كارثة طبيعية، مهما كان دينه.

أحد الأخبار (وغيره الكثير) يقول:
وفاة 15 معتمرا فلسطينيا في انقلاب حافلتهم بالاردن






فهل هذه نُصرة من الله لغير المسلمين على حساب المسلمين؟ وإذا لم تكُن كذلك، فلماذا إعتبروا إعصار نيويورك نُصرة للمسلمين؟!

وعجبي!*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 مارس 2013)

*أحد المسلمين على الفيسبوك وضع القصّة التالية:






بغّض النظر عن صحة القصة من عدمها، فالمسلمون يعشقون تأليف القصص من هذا النوع (منطقيا، شجاعة "العالم المسلم" أقل بكثير من حجم العقاب الذي سيناله لو خاطب أحقر جندي من التتار بهذا الأسلوب!!)، خَطَر على بالي سؤال منطقي: هل يجوز أن نستخدم نفس هذا الكلام وهذا المنطق عن جيوش الرسول وخلفائه التى إحتلّت بلاد الآخرين؟*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 مارس 2013)

*إعجاز بيعطّس (من صفحة إخوانيّة)

بالأخضر كلامهم وبالأسود تعليقي

هل تعرف الحكمه من قول “الحمد لله” بعد العطس ؟؟
~
~
~
“الحمدلله” بعد العطسة : لأن القلب يتوقف عن النبض خلال العطاس (ولو قلبك متوقفّش مابتقولش "الحمدلله"؟ الموضوع مصلحة يعني؟)

والعطسه سرعتها 100 كيلومتر في الساعه (وااااو)

وإذا عطست بشده من الممكن أن تكسر ضلع من أضلاعك (معلومة طبيّة إخوانية: العطاس هو من أهم أسباب كسور الضلوع والوفاة في الدول الكافرة)

وإذا حاولت إيقاف عطسة مفاجئة من الخروج، (كنت ناوي أضحك، بس مضحكتش) فإنه يؤدي إلى إرتداد الدم في الرقبة أو الرأس ومن ثم إلى الوفاة (السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه، يعني إيه إرتداد الدم في الرقبة؟)

وإذا تركت عيناك مفتوحتين أثناء العطاس، من المحتمل أن تخرج من محجريها (إشمعنا العينين؟ فيه حاجات تانية أولى إنها تخرج)

وللعلم ،، أثناء العطسة تتوقف جميع أجهزة الجسم التنفسي والهضمي والبولي وبما فيها القلب (الإنسان بيموت في لحظة العطاس... على رأي عادل إمام: شوفتيني وأنا بعطس؟)

رغم أن وقت العطسه (ثانيه او الجزء من الثانيه) وبعدها تعمل إن أراد الله لها أن تعمل و كأنه لم يحصل شيء. (ثانية أم جزء من الثانية؟ فرق كبير. يالله، مش مهم، كلام إخوان متدققش)

لذلك كان حمد الله تعالى هو شكر لله على هذه النعم،،

هكذا ينشرون التفاهات بين الناس. المشكلة ان هنالك "أطباء" عاملين لايك وشير للموضوع  علشان كده كتير من "أطبائنا" شكلهم عامل زي كده:




*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 مارس 2013)

*الوضوء vs النظافة

حان وقت صلاة الظُهر، فإستعّد أحد الزملاء المسلمين لها بالوضوء. غسل يديه وفمه واستنثر من أنفه (حسب ما فهمت الإستنثار هو إدخال بعض الماء في الأنف ثم دفعه خارجا، وذلك لطرد الشيطان الذي يسكن في داخل الأنف) وبلّ بعضا من شعره (حسب ما شرحوا لي الحد الأدنى لشعر الرأس المطلوب بلّه بالماء للوضوء هو ثلاث شعرات، فإن قل عن ذلك بطُل الوضوء)، ومن ثم أذنيه، ثم جاء وقت القدمين. لم يخلع الجراب (الشراب) من قدميه بل قام ببل قدمه بالماء قليلا والجراب عليها. رأيت كثيرين من المسلمين غيره يفعلون نفس الفعل. في الحقيقة، لم أستوعب كيف أن هذا "الوضوء" يُسهم في تطهيره من الوسخ. تخيّل في درجة الحرارة العالية، يرتدي حذائه مرّة أخرى وجرابه مُبتّل بالماء، ثم يسير الى الجامع، يخلع حذائه، يمشي على سجاد الجامع، الذي سار عليه أناس آخرون جراباتهم مُبتلّة في هذا اليوم وفي كل صلاة في تاريخ هذا الجامع! علما أن الجراب نفسه الله وحده أعلم بنظافته بعد يوم العمل الطويل والحر الشديد والحشر في داخل الحذاء والإحتكاك مع باطنه، هذا الحذاء الذي يعلم الله وحده كذلك نظافته وما يرافقه من أوساخ. هل هذه نظافة؟ ثم يتهمون غير المسلمين بالوساخة!!

يسألوننا كثيرا عن النظافة قبل الصلاة، وكيف أن الصلاة لا تجوز بدون نظافة جسدية. سألني أحد الأصدقاء هذا السؤال، فقلتُ له: هل ممكن أن تشرح لي كيف تتوضون في حال غياب الماء؟؟ قال: نتيمّم بالتراب أو ما شابه! قُلت: وكيف تكون النظافة بأن تمسح نفسك بالتراب؟! صَمَتَ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2013)

> *هل تعرف الحكمه من قول “الحمد لله” بعد العطس ؟؟
> ~
> ~
> ~
> ...


*يا نهار ابوهم اسود

يا تصدق يا اخى فى الكفر درست 6 سنين وحصلت على بكالوريوس وخدت زمالتين ومفتكرش خدت كلمة sneeze الا  ك symptom لنزلة برد وانفلونزا
 ومفتكرش اصلا انى ذاكرت فى الباطنة نزلة البرد ولا انفلونزا 
لكن المعلومات البهيلة دى لو سمعها ماكلويد ولا كابلن قبل ميعملوا التكست بوك بتاعهم احتمال كان يسلم على نفسه

الم يقل لهذا الدكتور الحومار ان عضلة القلب هى عضلة لا ارادية والمسؤل عن انقباضها وانبساطها هى حزمة عصبية تقع فى الاذين تسمى S-A node وتنتقل الاشارات العصبية الى حزمة اخر تقع بين البطينين اسمها A-V node ومنها خلال حزمة عصبية الى جدار القلب ويسمى العصب الرئيسى  vagus nerve 
هتوقف ازاى الاشارات اللى رايحة من ال vagus للقلب بالعطس ؟؟؟
فى حين ان الميكانزم الخاص بالعطسة ان فعل لا ارادى نتيجة تهيج النسيج الداخلى المبطن للجهاز التنفسى او شئ غريب فى الرئة بيحاول الجسم طرده ومكان ال reflex بتاع العطسة موجود فى جذع المخ brain stem وتحديدا الجزء المختص بانقباض عضلات التنفس و مجموعتين من العضلات لا اعرف ترجمتهم laryngeal and epilarynageal 
 ولا ادنى علاقة بهذا ال Reflex بالتعذية العصبية للقلب او انقباضه او انبساطه فهذا الكلام مجرد خرافات طبية 
فى موقع على الانترنت اسمه فيلى دوت كوم للاسئلة الطبية واتسال نفس السؤال الخرافى هل اثناء العطس بيقف القلب وكانت الاجابة
**Fortunately, the heart doesn't stop when we sneeze. The sneeze reflex is  analogous to the cough reflex, in that it's an automatic response to an  irritation. The walls of the nasal cavity are irritated, conducting  nerve impulses to the brain. The uvula (which hangs down from your upper  palate above the tongue) closes off the mouth area from the upper  airway so that air is forcefully directed through the nose. However,  most adults sneeze through their mouth, not their nose*​*ستجدها فى موقع للخرافات الطبية هنا *

*انا مش محتاج اصلا اقرا الاجابة لانه شئ تافه وانا اعرفه جيدا لكن لزيادة التاكيد

المفاجاة بقة ان عبارة " الرب يباركك " لما الانسان بيعطس لها اصول اوربية قديمة جدا ترجع للقرن الاول الميلادى
*
* The practice of blessing someone who sneezes, dating as far back as at  least AD 77, however, is far older than most specific explanations can  account for
**المصدر*​*وكانت الخرافة انهم بيعتقدوا ان الانسان الىل عطس اخرج الشر من نفسه فى اوقات الطاعون
**The origin of "God bless you" reportedly dates back to the time of a  plague in Europe. Originally started as a congratulation to the sneezer  for expelling evil from his body, it evolved into a papal exhortation to  bless the person against the plague. Today, we also say "gesundheit," which is German for "good health


**ومش محتاج اعلق على مثل هذة الهرتلات العلمية من سرعة العطسة اللى بيقولها الكفيلة بعمل زلزال مدوى فى مكان الحادث المؤسف ولا توقف كل اجهزة الجسم ومحاولة منع العطسة وارتدام الدم وخروج العينين _ مع ان اصلا عضلات العين بتتغلق لا اراديا اثناء العطس مش بتتفتح )

كل هذة الهرتلات العلمية لا يقولها سوى مشعوذين وجهلة

وفى النهاية احب اقول يا عم قول الحمد لله ومتقرفش دماخ اهلنا باللى بتقوله بس بلاش أحياة النبى تفتى وتهرتل علشان تبرر معتقداتك الدينية اعملها بعيد عننا مش ناقصة جهل  
*​​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 أبريل 2013)

*حرق الإنجيل أمام الكاتدرائية وأمام أعين الأمن





مؤسِف جدا ما وصلت إليه الأحوال.

ملاحظة: الصورة منقولة من صفحة الأخ رشيد*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 أبريل 2013)

*شويّة كُتب تلفت الإنتباه*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 أبريل 2013)

*حوار واقعي جدا بين (1) و (2)

1: إنت مع حرية العقيدة؟ 
2: طبعا، إذا كان ربنا قال في القرآن: من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر 
1: طيب فيه واحد مسلم عايز يبقى مسيحي، أو لا ديني 
2: لأ طبعا، ده كده يبقى مرتد، والرسول قال: من بدل دينه فاقتلوه 
1: طيب فيه واحد سني عايز يبقى شيعي
2: لا طبعا، ما الشيعة كفر زيها زي المسيحية والإلحاد، دول بيسبوا الصحابة 
1: طيب فيه واحد أصلا مولود وديانته البهائية 
2: لا يا عم البهائية مش دين أصلا 
1: طيب فيه واحد ملحد، مش مؤمن بالأديان من بابه 
2: يعني إيه الكلام ده؟ هو يا إما أبوه وأمه مسلمين فهو يبقى مسلم، يا إما مسيحيين فهو يبقى مسيحي 
1: طيب واحد مسيحي أو بهائي أو ملحد عايز يبقى مسلم، أو شيعي عايز يبقى سني. 
2: من حقه طبعا، مش قلت لك من الأول إني مع حرية العقيدة. 
1: آه صح، انا كده فهمتك ، انت 100 100 

ملاحظة: الحوار منقول عن الفيسبوك من الأستاذ "ابن مصرى"*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 أبريل 2013)

*ذكرى مذابح الأرمن (2013/4/24)






هذه الصورة التقطها صحافي ألماني ومحفوظة في أرشيف الفاتيكان، وفي الصورة توجد أمهات أرمنيات معلقات على الصليب تم تعريتهن وصلبهن من قبل الجنود الأتراك اثناء الإبادة. (موقع الإعدام في صحراء دير الزور - سوريا)






صورة لمسؤول تركي عثماني وهو يمسك بيده قطعة خبز أمام مجموعة من الأرمن كنوع من الذل و التعذيب لهم.

يُذكَر أن عدد القتلى تراوح بين مليون و 1,5 مليون أرمني، إضافة الى مجموعات عرقية مسيحية أخرى تم مهاجمتها وقتلها من قبل الإمبراطورية العثمانية خلال هذه الفترة كالسريان والكلدان والآشوريين (ربع الى نصف مليون قتيل) واليونانيين البونتيك (300,000 الى 360,000 قتيل) وغيرهم.

يُذكر أن بعض العشائر العربية ساعدت بعض المسيحيين وحمتهم من الأتراك، لكن يُقال أنه تمت أسلمة البعض، خاصة الأطفال، والله أعلم.

للمزيد عن الموضوع:
مذابح الأرمن
المذابح الآشورية (مذابح سيفو)
مذابح اليونانيين البونتيك*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 أبريل 2013)

*مزيد من البروباغاندا المُضحكة المُبكية

يهودى استقبل رجل مسلم في بيته فأحضر له العنب فأكله ثم أحضر له النبيذ (خمرا)

فقال المسلم ..: هذا محرم علينا

فقال اليهودى : عجباً لكم أيها المسلمون تحلّون هذا و تحرّمون هذا ..

مع ان هذا من هذا !!..

فقال المسلم : ألك زوجة ؟

فقال اليهودى: نعم ..

فقال المسلم : ائتني بها .. فأحضرها

ثم قال له : ألك ابنة؟

ققال اليهودى : نعم

فقال المسلم : ائتني بها .. فأحضرها

فقال المسلم : أما ترى أن الله أحلّ لك هذه و حرّم عليك هذه .. مع أن هذه من هذه !!

فقال اليهودى : أشهد أن ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ الله و أن محمداً رسول الله.

رحم الله من نشرها وجعلها فى ميزان حسناته.

ملاحظات:
1- ببساطة كده؟! ما أبسط الحياة 
2-أنا أيضا نشرتها، فهي في "ميزان حسناتي" *


----------



## بايبل333 (26 أبريل 2013)

*ممكن أضيف نقطة بعد اذنك اخ كيرلس .؟*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *ممكن أضيف نقطة بعد اذنك اخ كيرلس .؟*



طبعا اخي الحبيب


----------



## بايبل333 (26 أبريل 2013)

أعتقد لم تسمع بهذا الخبـــر
منذ حوالى 4أيام بينما فى الشركة التى اعمل بها قال لى شخص مسلم قال 
هل تزعل لو قلت لك خبر يضايقك .؟
قلت قل يا سيدى وجاء ما بداخل الصحيفة 
قال ما رايك 
قلت شىء عادى جداً جداً بالعكس فرحت 
قال كيف تضحك وتفرح الا تخاف على دينك .؟
قلت هذا لم يكون زاد على المسيحيية وهو لم ينقصها بل هذا لم يزيد الاسلام ولم يٍِِقل الاسلام بل هذا دخل دينكم جهلاً بالمسيحيية وليس بمعرفة عميقة بالاسلام غير هذا ديننا لا نخاف علية بل هو يحمية الله وما فى يدالله لا نخاف علية ليس ديننا عندما تاسلم واحدة نذهب ونحرق المصاحف ونولع فى المساجد بل السيد المسيح قال سيذهب ناس كثيرون عن الايمان ويرتدون وياتى افواج افواج فهذا بليس جديد على ديننا لا نستخدمة فى الدعاية السياسة التى كلها نفاق وبهذا لا نشوة صورته كما فعلتم ديننا فى قلوبنا مهما دقت كل طبول الاضهطاط فالثبات هو ايمانا ديننا الذى صلى من اجله حوالى 10 افراد فى اندونسيا على مدار 6 سنوات ليل ونهار اصبح تعداد المؤمنين يفوق فى الكنيسة الواحد فوق المائة الف مؤمن 
قماذا عن دينكم الذى يقمع كل شىء حتى التفكير الذى انقرض عندكم


وبينما شخص آخر يقول بعد حوالى ساعة من الزمن 
قال:ياة على ديننا الاسلام انه عظيم جداً فعلا ان الدين عند الله هو الاسلام 
قلت:وماذا عن باقى الانبياء والرسل .؟ماذا عن الشعوب التى لم تصل لهم رسالة الاسلام
قال: لقد بعثنا لكل امه رسولاً
قلت:توجد ناس حتى الان لم تصلها الرسالة وتوجد ناس لم تصلها الرسالة وقت الاسلام ....
قال:برضوة الدين عند الله هو الاسلام
قلت :الدين الحقيقى هو الذى يقراءة جميع اديان العالم دون تحذب لغة معينة
دين يسيطير على قلوب الناس الفاسدة فينقلب فسادهم على ضمائرهم وليس تشريعات وقوانيين لا تصلح لكل وقت الدين الحقيقى هو الذى لا يخاف اتباعة من الاضهاط 
من الارتداد ادعو الله يهديك 
قال :ههههههه يهدينى من دين علمنى الطهارة فى لبس المراة 
قلت:اعطينى دليل واحد ان الحجاب فريضة .؟
اعطينى نبى شرع بالحجاب غير محمد واتباعة عن تاويل التفسير .؟
الله خلق ادم وحواء بدون لبس نهائى وكانا فى نظر الله اطهار وبينما الخطيئة دخلت احس كل منهم بالتعرى فلم يجدوا غير انهم يلبسون الملابس
فسكت وحزنت فى قلبى علية


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مايو 2013)

*من الأشياء المنتشرة على "الفيسبوك"






ملاحظة: لكي لا نظلم أحدا، نشر هكذا أشياء ليس حصريا بالمسلمين.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 مايو 2013)

*في سبيل الدعوة

بعض خطوات الكذب في سبيل نشر "الإعجاز العلمي":
1- وضع بعض الأسماء الوهمية أو الغير معروفة، أو ممكن بدون أسماء، فقط وضع "فريق بحث ياباني" مثلا، دون عرض أي تأصيل علمي (اسم العالِم كاملا، مرتبته العلمية، قيمة بحثه العلمية، في أي مجلة أو إصدار علمي نُشِر، إلخ).
2- وضع بعض النصوص القرآنية و الأحاديث.
3- ربط 1 و 2 بالرابط السحري.
4- الفريق أسلم 
5- في النهاية يؤكد هذا الكلام "عالم" سعودي أو من أي دولة إسلامية 




*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 مايو 2013)

*مزيد من الكذب: لماذا لعن الله النامصة والمتنمصة؟ عجز علمي إسلامي جديد

[يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (لعن الله النامصة والمتنمصة) لماذا؟؟؟ ما الحكمه من تحريم نمص الحاجب؟؟؟ مع ان شكل الحاجب يؤثر بشكل الوجه وجماله مع انى متيقن من ان هناك حكمه فمثلما حرم الله الخمر لانه يذهب العقل وغيره فان هناك حكمه من تحريم نمص الحاجب.

قرأت عن هذا الموضوع مقال لطبيب متخصص فى مستشفى السرطان يقول إن لسرطان الثدي علاقه وثيقه جدا بنمص الحاجب، حيث ان نمص الشعره الواحده من الحاجب يؤدي الى تجمد الدم وتأكسده في مكان الشعره ومن ثم نزوله بعد مده وعن طريق خلايا تؤدي مع مرور الوقت ومع تجمع العديد من نقاط الدم الناتجه عن النمص تؤدي لتحـــــول هذه الخلايا .. لخلايا سرطانيــه تسبب مرض ((ســــرطان الثــــــــــدي)) اعاذنا الله من ذلك، ويقول هذا الطبيب ان الخلايا تلك لاتتحول في وقت النمص انما تتحول بعد مرور السنوات].

تعقيب: وتستمر لعبة "الرابط العجيب" للكذب والإحتيال والنصب على المسلمين. على فكرة، نطالب بإسم "الطبيب المتخصص" وما الدراسات التي أجراها، وذلك لعرضها على أطباء السرطان العالميين للوقاية من مرض النمص الخطير في الغرب الكافر!

المسألة عندهم فقهية وعويصة! وهذا من أسباب تخلّف المسلمين، تعويصهم لهكذا مسائل تافهة:

[YOUTUBE]oJ3SvotbDfI[/YOUTUBE]

المسلمة المُطيعة هكذا يجب أن تكون:





أو الأفضل أن تكون هكذا:



*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (31 مايو 2013)

*الإسلام في بريطانيا، هل هو مُختلف؟*

[YOUTUBE]H2aAH6k7e38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 يونيو 2013)

*الآذان مرّة أخرى

يصدح حاليا من أكثر من مسجد في المنطقة نفس الإزعاج اليومي غير المتناسق المُسمى آذانا. لا تستطيع أن تفعل شيئا أو تعترض، لأنك ستكون "النصراني الحاقد كاره الإسلام المُكتوي بالقرآن العظيم غيظا". هذا شعوري الشخصي، إزعاج وصراخ خالي من الروحيات. قد تعترض وتقول لي أن صوت أجراس الكنائس مزعج أيضا. الغريب أنني أوافقك! حتى أجراس الكنائس يجب أن تُدق بشكل لطيف تسمعه فقط البيوت المحيطة، فنحن نعرف موعد الصلاة لأن جرس المسيح يدُق دائما في قلوبنا داعيا لبيته. هل من حل؟ لماذا لا يتم جعل الآذان شيئا جميلا بدل الإزعاج والصراخ؟ على الأقل يُمكن الإلتجاء للصوت الطبيعي بدل الميكروفونات! هل إثبات الوجود هو بالصوت العالي؟ ما الفرق إذا بيننا وبين ديك الصباح؟

بالنسبة لإثبات الوجود، الصلوات المسيحية في الكنائس ودقّ الأجراس بصوت عالٍ هو نوع من أنواع التمسّك بالهوية مقابل أصوات المساجد والقرآن، ولا أخفي عنكم سِرا أنني أسمع الموسيقى أو بعض الترانيم بصوت عالٍ أحيانا حتى تمُر عاصفة المآذن بسلام. المصيبة أن البعض يجعل من هذه الصورة المليئة بالضجّة، أقصد التبارز بإعلاء الصوت بين الجامع والكنيسة، ظاهرة على "العناق" و"الوحدة الوطنية"! يا لها من رومانسية خائبة مشوّهة! أليس الأفضل أن نكون جميعا مواطنين متساوين أمام الدولة التي تفرض قانون الضوضاء على الجميع؟!

ملاحظة: أحد الكهنة الأفاضل في مدينتي لا يقل صوته إزعاجا عن صوت شيخ الجامع، وعندما يبدأ ب"الترتيل" يتقلّب بافاروتي حسرة في قبره.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 يونيو 2013)

*صورة من صفحة إسلامية:






من هو الديوث الحقيقي؟
الذي لا يتفاخر بزوجته وجمالها وأناقتها وأخلاقها وفكرها وروحها
الذي لا يصون عينه بحثا عن شعرة مكشوفة
الذي يعتبر نساء الآخرين سلعا إن لم يلبسو برقعا قبيحا
الذي يطعن في شرف إنسان فقط بسبب ملبسه
الذي يُغطّي الجسد، وتحت الغطاء لهيب من الشهوة والكبت
الذي يعتبر المرأة عالة على المجتمع، إن بان شعرها لا يُعجبه،
وإن لبست حجابا لا يُعجبه، إلا البُرقُع القبيح، والأفضل أن لا تخرج من البيت أبدا!

ملاحظة ١: الحديث "لا يَدخُلُ الجنةَ دَيُّوثٌ" ضعيف الإسناد.
ملاحظة ٢: أحدهم علّق قائلا: "ومن يترك زوجته طوال اليوم تنظر إلي صور الإخوة و المجاهدين و تتتبع أخبارهم علي صفحات الفايس الجهادية هل هذا أمر عادي أم يعتبر ديوثا ؟؟؟؟" على فكرة، هذا الشخص يسأل بجد ولا يمزح.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 يونيو 2013)

*كلاهما ترك الغناء....*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 يوليو 2013)

*مشهد لن ينساه التاريخ*


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يوليو 2013)

*متابعه*


----------



## خادمة يسوع (7 يوليو 2013)

بما اني كنت مسلمه يابقا حاقولك شي
اولا المسلمين بمنعوا اولادهم وبناتهم بالذات من الاختلاط مع المسيحيين ليش قال بخافوا لياثروا عليهم
تانيا انا امراه صادقه صريحه جدا وجدت بمجتمع مسلم كله كذب وخداع وغش فاضطررت لان اصبح مثلهم لاجاريهم هذا الامر المني كثيرا فانا لااحب الكذب مطلقا واعلم ان المسيحي لايكذب مطلقا لذى احببت المسيحيه وكرهت الاسلام الذي يقول ابنئه ان الكذب ملح الرجال
تالتا لم اسمع مطلقا طوال حياتي عن مسيحي قتل اخاه المسيحي بينما سمعت بمسلم يقتل اخاه المسلم ابن امه وابيه لاجل ورثه 
المسلم يقتل صديقه لااجل المال ويقتل ابنائه لاجل المال 
واشكرك اخي لوضوعك القيم هذا


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 يوليو 2013)

*حوارات المسلمين والوزير النازي

يختلف الناس حول أمور شتّى، بل يختلفون في كل تفصيل من تفاصيل الحياة، فيتحاورون، وإن في الدين والمُعتقد فيتناظرون أحيانا. لكن الغريب أنه من الأمور المنتشرة بين المسلمين حوارات أُسمّيها "مناظرة إكسبرس"، بمعنى "مناظرة" تنتهي قبل أن تبدأ، ينتصر فيها المسلم بثوانٍ معدودة أو بمُجرّد سؤال يسأله للخصم، وأحيانا ليخرج الفيلم بصورة أفضل يقوم مُخرج القصّة بإضافة بعض "البهارات" كأن يكون المناظر المُسلم طفلا. وتتسم هذه الروايات بالمبالغة في تتفيه الخصم، ووصفه بالغباء، فيتم إختزال كل الفكر المقابل، أكان مسيحيا أو ملحدا أو مسلما من طائفة أخرى أو غيره، في شخص عاجز عن الإجابة عن سؤال واحد فقط. ولو فرضنا فرضا أن السؤال هذا لم يُجَب عنه، أفلا نسمع للخصم ما يقوله في بقية الأسئلة؟ الإجابة: لا! فالخصم صامت لا يحاور، لأن المُسلم في حقيقة الأمر يحاور نفسه، يُخرِج فيلما هو فيه المُخرِج والمُصوِّر والمُمثل، هو "الكل في الكل".

مثال على هذا، حوار محمد رسول الإسلام مع نصارى نجران، أنقله كما نقله د. يوحنا في موضوعه هنا:

[قالا: إن لم يكن عيسى ولداً لله فمن يكون أبوه؟ وخاصموه جميعاً في عيسى،
فقال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"ألستم تعلمون أنه لا يكون ولد إلا وهو يشبه أباه؟"
قالوا بلى
قال:"ألستم تعلمون أن ربنا قيم على كل شئ يحفظه ويرزقه"
قالوا: بلى،
قال: "فهل يملك عيسى من ذلك شيئاً"؟
قالوا: لا،
قال:"ألستم تعلمون أن الله لايخفي عليه شئ بفي الأرض ولا في السماء؟"
قالوا: بلى،
قال :"فهل يعلم عيسى عن ذلك شيئاً إلا ما علم؟"
قالوا : لا،
قال :"فإن ربنا صور عيسى في الرحم كيف شاء (وربنا ليس بذي صورة وليس له مثل) وربنا لا يأكل ولا يشرب"،
قالوا: بلى،
قال: "ألستم تعلمون أن عيسى حملته أمه كما تحمل المرأه ثم وضعته كما تضع المرأه ولدها، ثم غذى كما يغذي الصبي ثم كان يطعم ويشرب ويحدث؟"،
قالوا: بلى
قال: "فكيف يكون هذا كما زعمتم؟"،
فسكتوا،
فأنزل الله تعالى صدر سورة آل عمران إلى بضع وثمانين آية منها]

إذا، فنصارى نجران سألوه سؤال جيدا نوعا ما (مع أن صياغة السؤال كان من الممكن أن تكون أفضل وأقوى): "إن لم يكن عيسى ولداً لله فمن يكون أبوه؟"، أما باقي "الحوار"، فهو مونولوج لمحمد لا يقول فيه النصارى إلا "بلى" و"لا" وينتهي بسكوتهم إذعانا ل"عبقرية" محمد!!

"مناظرة" أخرى من مناظرات الإكسبرس الإسلامية أسميها "مناظرة النعل بين السنة والشيعة"، يسرقها أحدهما من الآخر ويُحرّفها ليكون المُنتصر!

الرواية السُنيّة (وقد رواها مرّة أحد "علمائهم" على التيلفزيون): [هذه القصة التي حصلت في عصر الشاه في اﯾران. استدعى الشاه علماء من السنة وعلماء من الشﯾعة حتى ﯾقرب بﯾنهم وﯾنظر الى وجه اﻻختﻼف بﯾنهم. علماء الشﯾعة جاؤوا كلهم أما علماء السنة لم ﯾأت منهم اﻻ واحد بعد تأخره عليهم!! فلما دخل عليهم كان حامﻼ حذائه تحت إبطه. نظر إليه علماء الشﯾعة و فقالوا : "لماذا تدخل على الشاه وانت حاملا حذائك؟" قال لهم: "لقد سمعت أن الشﯾعة في عصر الرسول صلى ﷲ عليه وسلم كانوا ﯾسرقون اﻷحذﯾة !!" فقالوا:" لم ﯾكن هناك في عصر الرسول شيعة !!" فقال: "اذن انتھت المناظرة، من أﯾن أتيتم بما تزعمون؟"]

دمّرهم بالحركة اللي عملها دون أن يناظرهم أصلا! 

نشوف الرواية الشيعية: [أن السلطان الجايتو المغولي غضب على إحدى زوجاته فطلَّقها ثلاثاً، ثمَّ ندم، فسأل العلماء، فقالوا: لا بُدَّ من المُحلِّل. فقال: لكم في كل مسألة أقوال، فهل يوجد هنا اختلاف؟ قالوا: لا . فقال أحد وزرائه: في الحِلَّة عالِم يُفتي ببطلان هذا الطلاق. فاعترض علماء العامَّة، إلا أن الملك قال: أمهِلوا حتى يَحضُر ونرى كلامه.

فأحضره، فكان من العلامة الحلي أن دَخَل وقد أخذ نعلَيه بيده وجلس، فَسُئل عن ذلك !! فقال: خِفتُ أن يسرقه بعض أهل المذاهب، كما سرقوا نعلَ رسول الله (صلَّى الله عليه وآله). فقالوا معترضين: إنَّ أهل المذاهب لم يكونوا في عهد رسول الله، بل وُلدوا بعد المِائة من وفاته فما فوق.

فقال العلامة الحلي للملك: قد سمعتَ اعترافهم هذا، فمِن أين حَصَروا الاجتهاد فيهم، ولم يجوِّزوا الأخذ من غيرهم، ولو فُرض أنَّه أعلم؟! سأل الملك: ألم يكن واحدٌ من أصحاب المذاهب في زمن النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله)؟ ولا في زمن الصحابة؟ قالوا: لا.

فقال العلامة: ونحن نأخذ مذهبنا عن علي بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام)، وهو نَفْس رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)، وأخوه، وابن عَمِّه، ووصيِّه، ونأخذ عن أولاده (عليهم السلام) من بعده. فسأله الملك عن الطلاق بالثلاث،  فأجابه العلامة: باطل، لعدم وجود الشهود العُدول.

وجرى البحث بينه وبين العلماء، حتَّى ألزمهم الحجَّة جميعاً، فتشيَّع الملك ألجايتو، وخطب بأسماء الأئمّة الإثنَي عشر في جميع بلاده، وأمر فضُربت السكَّة بأسمائهم (عليهم السلام)، وأمر بكتابتها على جدران المساجد والمشاهد.]

نفس الحبكة (النعلين) ونفس النهاية (الإنتصار على الخصم الصامت)، مع شوية بهارات إضافية لزوم الفيلم مثل الطعن في "أهل المذاهب"، وتشيّع الملك.

هكذا روايات تملأ الكتب الإسلامية، وتملأ صفحات الإنترنت، فترى المسلمين يتخذونها منهجا للحوار مُنتشين بالنصر الوهمي على الخصم، فلا يعرفون حقيقة وجوهر الحوار، بأنه أخذ ورد، وأن النهاية غالبا لا تكون بإسلام الخصم، بل بتوضيح وجهة نظر كل طرف، فالحوار عرض لا فرض!

بعض الأمثلة الأخرى:






حوار "عالم من علماء المسلمين" مع إبنة هولاكو!

يهودي يُسلم، والسبب: العنب!

ختاما أقول: يُذكِّرنا هذا كُلّه بوزير الدعاية النازي جوزيف غوبلز الذي قال: "إكذب إكذب حتى يصدقك الناس"!*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 يوليو 2013)

*شكرا لكل من يشارك بالتعليق والمتابعة والتقييم، نوّرتم الموضوع.
:ab4:*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 يوليو 2013)

*زواج الأطفال

طفلة يمنية عمرها 11 سنة هربت من أهلها الذين أرادوا تزويجها! والأغلب أن "الزوج" ليس من جيلها بل أكبر سنا...لا عقلا. مجتمع يقتدي بمباديء فاسدة. هذه الحالات ليست فردية، وليست مُقتصرة على زمن محدد، ولا على بلد محدد، بل موجودة في دول إسلامية كثيرة بشكل مُتفاوت، مما يُثبت أن البلدان الإسلامية من الخارج تعيش في القرن 21، أما من الداخل فما زالت تعيش في القرن السابع!*

[YOUTUBE]wVsim8r591U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يوليو 2013)

*الأطفال كانوا...لن أقولها، حتى لا أجرح أحد. شخصيا، لا أرَ أي روحية في القصة، لا في الأطفال ولا في رد فعل عُمر.*


----------



## peace_86 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأستاذ كيرليس ..
لقد قرأت كل المشاركات في موضوعك "خواطر مسيحي شرقي"

أحببت كل ماكتبت .. وأرجو أن تكمل.. لأنك فجأة توقفت.
وياريت لو تكتب أكثر عن الخبرات الشخصية اللي تحصل معك.. موافقك الشخصية ومايحدث في المجتمع الإسلامي معك أو مع أي شخصمقرب تعرفه..

أنا بصراحة أحيي مسيحيي الشرق على صبرهم لمئات السنين من طغيان الحكام المسلمين..*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *الأستاذ كيرليس ..
> لقد قرأت كل المشاركات في موضوعك "خواطر مسيحي شرقي"
> 
> أحببت كل ماكتبت .. وأرجو أن تكمل.. لأنك فجأة توقفت.
> ...



*أشكرك عزيزي peace، نوّرت الموضوع بوجودك
انتقلت من سرد الخبرات الشخصية الى السرد العام بعدما لاحظت قلّة المتابعة، ولكن دائما سأضيف كل ما يستحق الإضافة*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*قصة منتشرة جدا على الصفحات الإسلامية على الفيسبوك:

[دكتورة مسلمة محجبة






سألها صحافيون اجانب مستغربين أن لباسها لا يعكس مدى علمها ظناً منهم أن الحجاب رمز تخلف و رجعية ..
فأجابتهم بكل بساطة وذكاء قائلة :

إن الإنسان في العصور الأولى كان شبه عاريا ومع تطور فكره عبر الزمن بدأ يرتدي الثياب ..

وما أنا عليه اليوم وما أرتديه هو قمة الفكر والرقي الذي وصل إليه الإنسان عبر العصور وليس تخلفاً. أما العري فهو علامة التخلف والرجوع بفكر الإنسان إلى العصور الأولى ولو كان العري دليل التقدم لكانت البهائم أكثر تقدما.]

مبدأ "الدكتورة" يقول بأن:

1- المرأة المنقبة أكثر تقدما و رُقيا من الدكتورة نفسها، لأن ثيابها تغطي مناطق أوسع من الجسم، وبالتالي دكتورتنا في مرحلة تطورية أقل من هذه المرأة:






2- الطفل العاري والشخص العاري (أثناء الحمام، إلخ) هو شخص متخلف.

3- الرد على سؤال "الصحافيين" العنصري كان عنصريا كذلك. فالدكتورة لم تنفِ قيمة الثياب في تقييم الإنسان، بل أكدتها بطريقتها الخاصة، فالمرأة التي لا تلبس الحجاب أقل قيمة و رُقيّا من "دكتورتنا".

4- يبدو أن "الدكتورة" نسيت أن أساس الحجاب قائم على إعتبار شعر المرأة "عضوا تناسليا" يجب تغطيته، وهذا تفكير بعيد عن الرُقي، فالحديث لم يكُن عن الإحتشام، بل عن الحجاب، والفرق بينهما شاسع.

ملاحظة: من المعروف أن المسلمين يحصلون على حقوق وديموقراطية ومعاملة انسانية في تلك البلاد التي يمتلك بعضهم الغرور فيها أكثر من البلاد الإسلامية بكثير.*


----------



## peace_86 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أشكرك عزيزي peace، نوّرت الموضوع بوجودك
> انتقلت من سرد الخبرات الشخصية الى السرد العام بعدما لاحظت قلّة المتابعة، ولكن دائما سأضيف كل ما يستحق الإضافة*



*لااااااااااا يا صديقي..
ممنوع أبداً انك تتخيل هذا الشي..
بعض التدوينات لا تحتاج لنقاش.. لكنها تقرأ

أنصحك بكتابة خبراتك الشخصية لنعرف ونعيش كيف يعيش مسيحيو الشرق الأوسط ولنفيد ونستفيد..*

:new5:


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*حقيقة الفتاة العمانية الممسوخة*

*[أثارت قصة فتاة ولاية الرستان فى سلطنة عمان التى تم نشرها على الانترنت ردود افعال واسعة وبلبلة فى انحاء العالم , رغم الاكاذيب الواضحة فى روايتها والاختلافات العجيبة فى صورها .






القصة التى تدولتها بعض المواقع تتحدث عن فتاة كانت تتابع قناة غنائية على الدش بينما امها كانت تقرأ القرآن الكريم فقالت لامها ازعجتينا بالقرآن اذهبى الى مكان آخر ,,, فأصرت الام ان تبقى فى مكانها فاخذت الفتاة المصحف من يد امها والقت به على الارض , فسقطت البنت أرضا فخسف الله سبحانه وتعالى بها على شكل (معيسلانه) حيوان زاحف وهى حاليا موجودة فى مستشفى السلطانى بمسقط ... هذه هى القصه التى تم تدولها على بعض المواقع الالكترونيه ...وهناك اكثر من مصدر كذب قصة الفتاة العمانية التى مسخت الى حيوان (حتى اننا مشرفات الموقع كنا حريصات على عدم نشر هذة الموضوعات التى تم نقلها من منتديات اخرى) فضلا عن تراجع الموقع الذى بث الخبر عن القصة وتأكيده ان القصة كاذبة جملة وتفصيلا واعتذر لكل المسلمين فى العالم مؤكدا ان الصور التى نشرت وزعم انها لفتاة عمانية مسخت ليست حقيقه... وسنقدم لكم من خلال موقعنا (ثقافه وعلوم) حقيقه هذه الصوره: انها ليست تركيبا او من عمل مصمم فوتوشوب بارع بل هى من صنع فنان استرالى عرضت بأحد المعارض وكانت عبارة عن مجسات لتحويلات علمية لتناسخ البشر مع الحيوانات باستخدام تقنيات الاستنساخ والتقنية الحيوية وهى منشوره على مواقع معارض على شبكة الانترنت .. فالصورة رسمها الفنان ووضع فيها اكثر من مجسم هى نفس صورة الفتاة وكل الذى فعله صاحب الشائعة فى الصورة ان قام بتظليلها فى الاجزاء الحساسة اكثر اما اصل الصورة فهو يدور حول فكرة الهندسة الجينية ...  و كل هذه الحادثه تم نقلها من موقع يهتم بعمليات الإستنساخ بين الإنسان والحيوان و الصورة ماهي ألا مجسمات لتخيلات علمية بتناسخ البشر مع الحيوانات باستخدام تقنيات الاستنساخ والتقنية الحيوية وهي منشورة علي مواقع معارض علي شبكة الإنترنت. والملاحظ لهذه الصور يجد خلفيتها نفس الخلفية لصورة صاحب الإشاعة والذي قام بتظليل الصورة فقط.

وهذة هى الصور الحقيقية للمعرض:









































وحول ظاهرة هذه الشائعه وسبب انتشارها وتصديقها  يفسرها علماء الاجتماع بانها غالبا ما تحدث فى حالة الازمات حيث يتم اطلاق الشائعات وسرعان ما تسرى ويصدقها الجميع .. و بسبب ما حدث فى جوانتنامو وما يحدث فى بعض المساجد العراقية  يحاولون بث رسالة الى كل من يمس كتاب الله المصحف الشريف بسوء انه ممكن ان يتحول او ينسخط الى حيوان وهذا التفكير تراث شعبى من القصص التى كانوا يخيفون بها الاطفال الصغار حتى يحترموا القرآن وخاصة انه ( لا يمسه الا المطهرون ) ..]

المصدر: ثقافة وعلوم*


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعليقي على موضوع الدكتورة المسلمة المتحجبة     	#**47** :*

*الموضوع لم يذكر أهم مقومات الخبر الصادق: اسم الدكتورة، المكان والزمان وهوية الصحفيين. بل تعميم بتعميم.* 


*
سألها صحافيون اجانب مستغربين أن لباسها لا يعكس مدى علمها ظناً منهم أن الحجاب رمز تخلف و رجعية ..

**يعني خبر دعائي مفبرك، وهذا شيءعادي في الإعلام العربي. *


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع الفتاة العمانية الممسوخة لا يختلف في فبركته عن موضوع الدكتورة، ولكن هذا يثير الشفقة والأسى.*


----------



## T 95 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *قصة منتشرة جدا على الصفحات الإسلامية على الفيسبوك:
> 
> [دكتورة مسلمة محجبة
> 
> ...



قرأت بعض المقاطع فى موضوعك لكن هذا المقطع عجيب جدا فبغض النظر عن صحة الروايه من عدمها ... لكن لماذا اراك متحامل لهذه الدرجه .. احيانا اشعر ان البعض على استعداد لمدح الشيطان طالما انه ينتقد الاسلام بالرغم من انه مسيحى ويؤمن ان الشيطان ممثل الشر وبعيدا عن الفلسفات التى تؤيدها فى نقدك لرد المحجبه فى القصه  .. انت مسيحى و انا لم ارى يوما راهبه كاشفة لشعرها و بالرغم من ذلك انت تقول (ان اساس الحجاب قائم على ان الشعر مثل العضو التناسلى )  فهل حجاب الراهبه المسيحيه قائم على ان شعرها عضو تناسلى ايضا .... و نصيحة منى ان كنت ناقد لاى فكره او اى اتجاه ايا كان سواء الاسلام او غيره من الافكار كن متزنا و منصفا و لا تناقض خلفيتك الدينيه على الاقل و الا وقتها حديثك يصبح حجه عليك لا لك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> قرأت بعض المقاطع فى موضوعك لكن هذا المقطع عجيب جدا فبغض النظر عن صحة الروايه من عدمها ... لكن لماذا اراك متحامل لهذه الدرجه .. احيانا اشعر ان البعض على استعداد لمدح الشيطان طالما انه ينتقد الاسلام بالرغم من انه مسيحى ويؤمن ان الشيطان ممثل الشر وبعيدا عن الفلسفات التى تؤيدها فى نقدك لرد المحجبه فى القصه  .. انت مسيحى و انا لم ارى يوما راهبه كاشفة لشعرها و بالرغم من ذلك انت تقول (ان اساس الحجاب قائم على ان الشعر مثل العضو التناسلى )  فهل حجاب الراهبه المسيحيه قائم على ان شعرها عضو تناسلى ايضا .... و نصيحة منى ان كنت ناقد لاى فكره او اى اتجاه ايا كان سواء الاسلام او غيره من الافكار كن متزنا و منصفا و لا تناقض خلفيتك الدينيه على الاقل و الا وقتها حديثك يصبح حجه عليك لا لك.



*مرحبا بك أخي. أنا لا أقوم بنقد فكرة لأنها موجودة عند الغير ولا أنقدها لأنها موجودة عندي، فالنقد عندي لهذا وذاك وهو نابع من دافع عقلي وأخلاقي، وليس من رغبة في الهجوم أو الدفاع، كنت ستفهم أكثر لو نظرت لمشاركتي هذه مثلا:*



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *الآذان مرّة أخرى
> 
> ملاحظة: أحد الكهنة الأفاضل في مدينتي لا يقل صوته إزعاجا عن صوت شيخ الجامع، وعندما يبدأ ب"الترتيل" يتقلّب بافاروتي حسرة في قبره.*



*وهذه:*



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *من الأشياء المنتشرة على "الفيسبوك"
> 
> ملاحظة: لكي لا نظلم أحدا، نشر هكذا أشياء ليس حصريا بالمسلمين.*



*الحجاب مبني على فكر معين، وانتم لهذا تدافعون عنه، أما لباس الرهبان أو لباس أي شخص في التاريخ فليس من العقيدة بل خاضع للتغيير، فهنالك راهبات يلبسن اللباس المدني العادي بدون أي غطاء للشعر، إذا الموضوع هنا ليس موضوع "عضو تناسلي" يجب تغطيته، كما هو الحال في الحجاب. ولأثبت لك أن الشعر عندكم "عضو تناسلي" أسألك سؤالا: ما رأي الإسلام والمسلمين في المرأة التي تمشي في الشارع وشعرها مكشوف؟

"الدكتورة" الفاضلة ربطت الحجاب بالتطور الفكري وهذا قمة العنصرية والإستعلاء في الرد على العنصرية، وهو ما رددت عليه.

أرجو أن تعي كلامي جيدا بدون إنفعالات.

تحياتي لك.*


----------



## T 95 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *مرحبا بك أخي. أنا لا أقوم بنقد فكرة لأنها موجودة عند الغير ولا أنقدها لأنها موجودة عندي، فالنقد عندي لهذا وذاك وهو نابع من دافع عقلي وأخلاقي، وليس من رغبة في الهجوم أو الدفاع، كنت ستفهم أكثر لو نظرت لمشاركتي هذه مثلا:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كل انسان  يحق له ان ينتقد ظواهر او افكار او حتى اديان  ومن حق الاخرين ان يطرحوا ارائهم حول ما قال ... و الحقيقه انا لا الوم عليك ان قلت حتى ان الاسلام هو سىء فى كذا و كذا طالما انى لى الحق فى الرد .. لكن كل ما فى الامر انك كمسيحى او حتى انا كمسلم لا يجب حين انتقد المسيحيه ان اسب اله المسيحيه مثلا لأنه هو نفس الاله فى اعتقادى  بعيدا عن طريقة اعتقادك به ... لا يجب ان امدح الشيطان لاجل ان اطعن فى المسيحيه لانه نفس الشيطان الذى ابغضه فى الاسلام ... اذا فعل انسان هذا فهو تحت طائلة الفصام و الحقد غير المبرر هذا كل ما فى الامر 


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> 
> الحجاب مبني على فكر معين، وانتم لهذا تدافعون عنه، أما لباس الرهبان أو لباس أي شخص في التاريخ فليس من العقيدة بل خاضع للتغيير، فهنالك راهبات يلبسن اللباس المدني العادي بدون أي غطاء للشعر، إذا الموضوع هنا ليس موضوع "عضو تناسلي" يجب تغطيته، كما هو الحال في الحجاب. ولأثبت لك أن الشعر عندكم "عضو تناسلي" أسألك سؤالا: ما رأي الإسلام والمسلمين في المرأة التي تمشي في الشارع وشعرها مكشوف؟
> 
> *


*
الحجاب هو تدين لله ليس مبنى على فكر معين هو مبنى على فكره واحده ان الله امر به فوجب ان نطيع و القضيه فى قمة المعقوليه انت للاسف مسيحى و لكن ترجع كل فكرك فى امور المعيشه الى الفكر الانسانى لا الى فكر الله و هذه مأساه فى الحقيقه و يقع فيها مسلمون ايضا ... اما قولك ان اللباس و غطاء الشعر ليس من الدين فى المنظور المسيحى فهذا غريب جدا و يحتاج منك لدليل .. انا شخصيا لم ارى و لم اقرأ يوما ان هناك راهبه كاشفه لشعرها لا فى الشرق و لا فى الغرب...  

اما سؤال عن فهو سؤال سطحى لسبب واحد انك تريد ان تثبت منه ان عورة الفرج تساوى عورة الشعر ... و هذا غير صحيح بدليل ان للمرأه فى الاسلام كشف شعرها امام محارمها مثل الخال و العم و الاخوه ... الخ .... و لا يحل لها كشف فرجها امامهم ... اذا ما تدعيه انت على الاسلام محض افتراء ... فهل ستكون منصف وتقول انا اعتذر عن ما قلته بلا علم ام انه التحامل على الاسلام سواء بالحق او الباطل ... وهذا ما اشرت اليه فى كلامى السابق ...

انا اريد ان اسألك عن عن نفس القضيه فى المسيحيه و انت تقول ان قضيه حجاب الراهبات ليست من الدين المسيحى فى شىء و انما هى مجرد عادات ... 

سؤالى الاول لك و ما الذى يجبر الراهبات الى الان للبس الحجاب بالرغم من ان الزمن اصبح مختلف و العادات مختلفه ان كان كلامك صحيح ؟ 

سؤالى الثانى هو ان الحجاب فى المسيحيه منصوص عليه فى الكتاب المقدس و فى الدسقوليه 

راجع ( كو1 11: 6 )  ...

و هذه الدسقوليه :   





الدسقوليه ( تعاليم الرسل ) ترجمة القمص مرقس داود .... ص 26 





المصدر السابق ص 27  

هل بعد هذا غطاء الرأس ليس له علاقه بالدين المسيحى ايضا فهذه تعاليم الرسل و المصدر الثانى للتشريع المسيحى لدى الكنيسه 



++ كيرلس ++ قال:




"الدكتورة" الفاضلة ربطت الحجاب بالتطور الفكري وهذا قمة العنصرية والإستعلاء في الرد على العنصرية، وهو ما رددت عليه.

أرجو أن تعي كلامي جيدا بدون إنفعالات.

تحياتي لك.



أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اخشى ان هناك بعض الافكار التى اصبحت موجوده لدى البعض سواء مسلميين او مسيحيين و التى تربط بأنك لو انصفت فكر الله و عبرت عنه انه ارقى من فكر البشر اصبحت عنصرى .... القضيه ان الطبيبه على ما يبدو اجابت السائل حسب خلفيته الفكريه ... كمثل  لو انى الان اتحدث الى مسيحى مؤمن يرجع كل افكاره الى الكتاب المقدس فحين اريد ان اعطيه مثال للتدليل من اين اعطيه هل اعطيه مثال او استدلال من الهندوسيه ؟؟ قطعا لا كذلك حين تحاور انسان يؤمن بالعلمانيه و التطور الانسانى وان عزل الدين عن الحياه هو افل الحلول فمن اين تعطيه المثال اكيد من قناعاته لكن انك تقلب الاجابه على انها استعلاء .... فانت وافقت فى هذا بعض الديانات الوضعيه التى انتصرت للشيطان على حساب الله و قالت انه مظلوم .... فيصبح قياسا على فكرك احتجاج الله على الشيطان استعلاء مع الفارق فى التشبيه بالطبع !!!! هذه فلسفه تمثل اقرب طريق للكفر الصريح لكن تحت ستار الحريه  ... سلام *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*أسلوبك يذكرني بعضو سلفي كان مسمي نفسه "أسامة بن لادن" ثم تحوّل الى "نصر ٢٩". لو كنت هو فأهلا وسهلا، ولو لم تكن سلّملي عليه.

النص في كورنثوس يتكلم عن المرأة التي "تُصلّي وتتنبأ"، وهو إرشاد موجهة لكنيسة معينة في زمن معين.

نص الدسقولية ليس من الوحي في شيء ويُأخذ منه ويُرد.

نعم، يوجد راهبات لا يلتزمن بغطاء الرأس، أضف هذه المعلومة الى معلوماتك بتواضع لأنك تجهلها. أنا بنفسي أعرف راهبات لا يلبسن غطاءا للرأس بل يلتزمن بلباس عادي متواضع وفقير جدا. وتأكيدا لكلامي تفضل الموسوعة الكاثوليكية بتقول إيه تحت عنوان "Religious Veil":

Several of these veils fell into disuse; at present, we know only the veil which forms part of the religious habit. Even that has disappeared in some newly founded congregations, e.g. the Little Sisters of the Poor.​
ثم أنت تعترف أن شعر المرأة عورة، وتعترف بأن الشعر والأعضاء التناسلية على قدر المساواة من حيث كونهما "عورة"، فلماذا تعترض على التشبيه؟ ماشي، هنالك إختلاف في "الدرجات"، لكن كلاهما "عورة".

شعر المرأة "عورة"، والرجال "ذباب" يهيم حول العورات:#9، هكذا أنتم تقولون.
*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو لسه بتتكلمو فى موضوع حجاب الراهبات اللى مردود عليه مليار مرة قبل كده ؟ ايه التكرار الملل ده ؟ بجد حاجة تزهق 
هو شريط كاسيت بيتكرر ؟؟؟؟ ماتجددوا ياجماعة 
يعنى جيبو اى مواضيع جديدة او اسئلة جديدة علشان نرد عليها 
انما نقعد نشرح فى موضوع اتشرح 800 الف مرة قبل كده ده قمة الاستفزاز 
معلش ياكيرلس , اعصابى مبقتش بتستحمل بصراحة :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

وبالنسبة للدكتورة الحلوة الكتكوتة , اللى بالنسبالها احنا متخلفين ورجعيين واقل منها تقدما علشان مش محجبات 
فأحب اقولها ان لولا اللى مش محجبات دول اللى مش عاجبينك والحركات النسائية فى العالم , كان زمانك اخرك بتمسحى الشقة وتغسلى الاطباق 
وتقولى كومان :new6::new6:
جاحة تجيب الضغط


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*عادي يا Desert Rose، نزع الحجاب بالنسبة لهم هو كنزع البنطلون، لأن شعر المرأة "عورة" مثله مثل الأعضاء التناسلية، وبالتالي نقد الحجاب يستفزهم لأنهم يرون فيه "دعوة للفاحشة". البنت المسلمة المحجبة أقنعوها أن إظهار شعرها هو "مس بشرفها"، ومن هنا كانت أغنية حسين الجسمي "يا صغر الفرح في قلبي" التي ظهرت حسب ما أذكر كنوع من الرد على "التضييق على الحجاب في فرنسا". الأغنية لحنها وكلماتها حزينة وتُظهر الفتاة المسلمة التي أُجبرت على خلع الحجاب وكأنها تعرضت للإغتصاب (برضه حكاية الشرف والعفة والأخلاق). طبعا معروف أن فرنسا تفرض قوانين صارمة بخصوص الرموز الدينية، بما في ذلك على المسيحيين.

أنا شخصيا مش ضد الحجاب كلباس، بما أني أؤمن بالحرية ماليش حق أتحكم بملابس الناس، لكن إعتبار الحجاب "رُقي" على الآخرين أو أمر مرتبط بالشرف والعفة والأخلاق هو أمر سخيف من وجهة نظري ويجب محاربته.

بالنسبة للتكرار فالتكرار بيعلم برضه  مافيش مانع نكرر.*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *عادي يا Desert Rose، نزع الحجاب بالنسبة لهم هو كنزع البنطلون، لأن شعر المرأة "عورة" مثله مثل الأعضاء التناسلية، وبالتالي نقد الحجاب يستفزهم لأنهم يرون فيه "دعوة للفاحشة". البنت المسلمة المحجبة أقنعوها أن إظهار شعرها هو "مس بشرفها"، ومن هنا كانت أغنية حسين الجسمي "يا صغر الفرح في قلبي" التي ظهرت حسب ما أذكر كنوع من الرد على "التضييق على الحجاب في فرنسا". الأغنية لحنها وكلماتها حزينة وتُظهر الفتاة المسلمة التي أُجبرت على خلع الحجاب وكأنها تعرضت للإغتصاب (برضه حكاية الشرف والعفة والأخلاق). طبعا معروف أن فرنسا تفرض قوانين صارمة بخصوص الرموز الدينية، بما في ذلك على المسيحيين.
> 
> أنا شخصيا مش ضد الحجاب كلباس، بما أني أؤمن بالحرية ماليش حق أتحكم بملابس الناس، لكن إعتبار الحجاب "رُقي" على الآخرين أو أمر مرتبط بالشرف والعفة والأخلاق هو أمر سخيف من وجهة نظري ويجب محاربته.
> 
> بالنسبة للتكرار فالتكرار بيعلم برضه  مافيش مانع نكرر.*



فرنسا فاتحة ابوابها ليهم ويعيشو ويتعلمو ويشتغلو وياخدو جنسية ويصلو براحتهم وبعدين يطلعو بمظاهرات ضدها على اساس انها دولة بتعاملهم بعنصرية 
بيحسسونى انهم اصحاب الارض واحنا اللى ضيوف عندهم 
شئ مستفز 

انا كمان مش ضد الحجاب اكيد اللى عايزة تتحجب هى حرة طبعا , ده جزء اساسى من الحرية اللى بنقول عليها 
انما فرضه على الجميع , اكيد لا 
وزى ما انت قولت معاملة اللى مش محجبات على انهم فاسدات اخلاقيا ده اكيد مرفوض 
افتكر فيه مرة شيخ فى دولة اجنبية قال على الاجنبيات لحم رخيص 
هههههههه عايش معاهم وياخد خيرهم وجنسيتهم وبعدين يقول عليهم لحم رخيص 
قمة الاستفزاز


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## T 95 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أسلوبك يذكرني بعضو سلفي كان مسمي نفسه "أسامة بن لادن" ثم تحوّل الى "نصر 29". لو كنت هو فأهلا وسهلا، ولو لم تكن سلّملي عليه.
> 
> النص في كورنثوس يتكلم عن المرأة التي "تُصلّي وتتنبأ"، وهو إرشاد موجهة لكنيسة معينة في زمن معين.
> 
> ...



النص الذى اتيت به لا يثبت عدم دينية الحجاب بل هو ليس اكثر من رصد لمتغير حادث عند البعض ... و الا لأحتج شخص بنفس المنطق ان زواج المثليين حلال فى المسيحيه بحجة ان هناك بعض الكنائس التى تفعله فى الغرب ... و لن اعلق كثيرا على كاثوليكية النص فانا لم اشارك فى موضوعك لأناقش موضوع دينى ... بل للتعليق على نقطه منهجيه تورث لديك التناقض مع النفس .  .... 

حديثك عن خصوص النص بكنيسه كرونثوس ينفيه تعميم الامر فى الدسقوليه وحتى يخرج القضيه من قضيه العادات نهائى و يقول ( اذا اردتن ان تكن مؤمنات ) اذا فهو يربط القضيه بالايمان مباشرة ... وانت تريد ان نرد كلام رسالة بولس الذى اتى فيها الكلام عام و نرد كلام تعاليم الرسل الواضح و القاطع و نستمع لرأيك انت و بلا دليل ...!!!! 

  اعجب نفى ممكن يسمعه مناقش من شخص مسيحى مثلك قولك بأن الدسقوليه ليست من الوحى فى شىء و يؤخذ منه و يرد ... اذا كانت الدسقوليه تعاليم الرسل الذين كتبوا الاناجيل و انت تقول يأخذ منه و يرد فبالمثل الاناجيل يؤخذ منها و يرد لأن قائل هذا هو قائل هذا فبأى حجه ظاهره تفرق بين النصين ... و على اى مقياس تفرق بين النص فى الدسقوليه الذى يأخذ به و الذى يرد بأى مقياس ام بالاهواء ؟ 

و تتحدث عن العوره فى الاسلام و لن ارد عليك فى هذا اجابه اسلاميه لأنك تطرح الامور بسخريه و العجيب ان كثير من ما تسخرون منه فى الاسلام اولى ان تسخروا منه فى العهد القديم الذى قاله (يهوه ) الذى هو من المفترض هو نفسه ( يسوع ) حسب عقيدتك .. فاذا كان هناك سخريه من التشريعات الاسلاميه عموما فالاولى ان توجه السخريه ليسوع نفسه لأنه قال مثلها  فى العهد القديم و بما ان الاله واحد فيسوع هو يهوه و هو القائل .. فلتسخر منه اذا انه كان يأمر برجم الزناه و قطع الايادى ...الى اخر ما تسخرون منه من تشريعات اسلاميه ... سأرد عليك رد بسيط بخصوص العوره فى الاسلامو لكنه رد بأسلوب محترم ليس بأسلوب سخريه كما فعلت انت  ..اسألك و ما هى حدود العوره فى المسيحيه ؟؟؟ و بأى دليل فالحلال و الحرام فى اى دين توقيفى على نصوص .. 

كنت اظنك ستكون متفتح وتقر بالخطأ المنهجى و ينتهى الامر اذا بك ترد بسيل من التناقضات العجيبه التى لا يمكن ان يقبلها طالب فى الجامعه يعد مشروع تخرجه و يعرف ابسط قواعد البحث العلمى و الاكاديمى ..  تحياتى


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


T 95 قال:



النص الذى اتيت به لا يثبت عدم دينية الحجاب بل هو ليس اكثر من رصد لمتغير حادث عند البعض ... و الا لأحتج شخص بنفس المنطق ان زواج المثليين حلال فى المسيحيه بحجة ان هناك بعض الكنائس التى تفعله فى الغرب ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بل يثبت عدم دينية تغطية الرأس في المسيحية، وهي نقطة أزعجتك  مثالك سخيف، لأن المسيحية تقف ضد زواج المثليين بنصوص وتشريعات واضحة لا خلاف بين المسيحيين عليها في الماضي والحاضر، ومن ينادي بزواج المثليين يكسر هذه النصوص والتشريعات التي وضعها ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه. بلاش حكاية الغمز واللمز في موضوع المثليين، لأن المثليين المسلمين أصبح لهم جوامع في فرنسا وغيرها وأصبحوا يتزوجون على سنة الله ورسوله، حسب وجهة نظرهم.



T 95 قال:



و لن اعلق كثيرا على كاثوليكية النص فانا لم اشارك فى موضوعك لأناقش موضوع دينى ... بل للتعليق على نقطه منهجيه تورث لديك التناقض مع النفس . .... 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو موضوعي أصلا ليس دينيا بحتا، فلن تجد في كل الموضوع نص قرآني واحد، أنت من حولته إلى نقاش ديني، وبرضه أهلا وسهلا، معنديش مشكلة  الموضوع عبارة عن نقد لظواهر إجتماعية متخلفة فقط لا غير. لا يوجد عندي مشكلة مع معظم ثوابتك الدينية، إن لم تزعجني، كصوت الآذان والصراخ من الجوامع مثلا. لذلك لا يوجد عندي تناقض مع النفس، وسبق أن أعطيت مثالا على ذلك، لكنه يزعجك، لذلك تتحاشاه 



T 95 قال:



حديثك عن خصوص النص بكنيسه كرونثوس ينفيه تعميم الامر فى الدسقوليه وحتى يخرج القضيه من قضيه العادات نهائى و يقول ( اذا اردتن ان تكن مؤمنات ) اذا فهو يربط القضيه بالايمان مباشرة ... وانت تريد ان نرد كلام رسالة بولس الذى اتى فيها الكلام عام و نرد كلام تعاليم الرسل الواضح و القاطع و نستمع لرأيك انت و بلا دليل ...!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
قلت لك أن الدسقولية (عندنا نحن المسيحيون) يُؤخذ منها ويُرد، وهي ليست وحيا، برضه نقطة لم تكن تعرفها ويا ريت تضيفها لرصيدك المعرفي بتواضع، لأنها تزعجك أيضا 

نرد كلام رسالة بولس؟  أنا قلت كده؟



T 95 قال:



فبالمثل الاناجيل يؤخذ منها و يرد لأن قائل هذا هو قائل هذا فبأى حجه ظاهره تفرق بين النصين ... و على اى مقياس تفرق بين النص فى الدسقوليه الذى يأخذ به و الذى يرد بأى مقياس ام بالاهواء ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


الدسقولية ليست من الكتاب المقدس، لذلك يُؤخذ منها ويُرد. المقياس هو الكتاب المقدس وما يقوله الروح القدس على لسان الإجماع الكنسي.



T 95 قال:



اولى ان تسخروا منه فى العهد القديم الذى قاله (يهوه ) الذى هو من المفترض هو نفسه ( يسوع ) حسب عقيدتك .. فاذا كان هناك سخريه من التشريعات الاسلاميه عموما فالاولى ان توجه السخريه ليسوع نفسه لأنه قال مثلها فى العهد القديم و بما ان الاله واحد فيسوع هو يهوه و هو القائل .. فلتسخر منه اذا انه كان يأمر برجم الزناه و قطع الايادى ...الى اخر ما تسخرون منه من تشريعات اسلاميه

أنقر للتوسيع...




T 95 قال:



لم اشارك فى موضوعك لأناقش موضوع دينى

أنقر للتوسيع...


ثم يتهمني بالتناقض و"الأخطاء المنهجية"    

وبرضه أهلا وسهلا. لو كانت هذه التشريعات في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد أو بقيت في إطار القرن السابع بعد الميلاد لما سخرت منها، لكننا في القرن الواحد والعشرون، ووجودها ينافي التطوّر البشري الذي أراده الله. حد السرقة في الإسلام لغاه عمر بن الخطاب لأنه رأى فيه عدم تماشيه مع زمنه، تقدر تنكر؟



T 95 قال:



سأرد عليك رد بسيط بخصوص العوره فى الاسلامو لكنه رد بأسلوب محترم ليس بأسلوب سخريه كما فعلت انت ..اسألك و ما هى حدود العوره فى المسيحيه ؟؟؟ و بأى دليل فالحلال و الحرام فى اى دين توقيفى على نصوص .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ترد علّي بخصوص العورة في الإسلام بسؤال عن "العورة" في المسيحية؟ 

ثم يتهمني بالتناقض و"الأخطاء المنهجية"    



T 95 قال:



كنت اظنك ستكون متفتح وتقر بالخطأ المنهجى و ينتهى الامر اذا بك ترد بسيل من التناقضات العجيبه التى لا يمكن ان يقبلها طالب فى الجامعه يعد مشروع تخرجه و يعرف ابسط قواعد البحث العلمى و الاكاديمى

أنقر للتوسيع...


سيبك من شخصي الكريم وإلتزم بالموضوع فقط لا غير. بلاش أكلاشيهات من هذا النوع.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*فقّحنا وصأصأتم

قبل بضعة أيام إنشغل العالم بالهجوم الإرهابي في نيروبي، العاصمة الكينية. أحد الأخبار بالذات لفت إنتباهي وهو الإشتباه بضلوع إمرأة أجنبية إعتنقت الإسلام في الهجوم. سامنثا لوثويث (المعروفة ب"الأرملة البيضاء") هي مواطنة بريطانية إعتنقت الإسلام في عمر 15 سنة بعد تعرفها على المُسلم "جيرمن ليندسي" عبر الدردشة في الإنترنت. "جيرمن" قام لاحقا بتفجير نفسه مع 3 انتحاريين آخرين في الهجمات التي استهدفت قطارات الأنفاق بلندن في 7 يوليو/تموز 2005 فقتلوا 52 وجرحوا أكثر من 700 آخرين. بعد زوجها "جيرمن" تزوجت لوثويت من بريطاني آخر مُشتبه أيضا بالإرهاب وخبير في صناعة القنابل، وهو حبيب صالح الغني، المعروف بأسامة، فاستمرّت في العيش في هاوية الإرهاب. (يمكن الإضطلاع على الخبر كاملا من هنا).

المُلفت للإنتباه أن "الأرملة البيضاء" ليست حالة منفردة، بل ظاهرة يجب دراستها جيدا وأخذ العبر منها. هنالك مثلا جيمس هولمز، وهو أمريكي اعتنق الإسلام ليبرر مجزرة قتل فيها 12 بريئاً، وأيضا كاترين راسل، زوجة مفجر بوسطن (نُشرت قصتها في جريدة القدس بتاريخ 30-4-2013). أما كاترين، فكانت بنت مسيحية وفنانة موهوبة وطالبة متفوقة، أسلمت بعد تعرفها على تيمورلنك تسارناييف، الذي أصبح يُعرف لاحقا ب"مُفجّر ماراثون بوسطن"، الذي أسفر عن ٣ قتلى وأكثر من ٢٠٠ جريح.

أما "فقّحنا وصأصأتم"، فمعناها: "أبصرنا، وأنتم تلتمسون البصر ولم تبصروا بعد"، وهي عبارة رُوِيَت عن عبيد الله بن جحش، الذي قيل أنه أسلم في عهد محمد ثم ترك الإسلام وتنصّر، كان يقولها لأصحاب رسول الإسلام عندما يراهم. وبغض النظر عن صحة رواية تنصُّر عبيد الله عند المسلمين أو صحة نسبة العبارة له، إلا أنها عبارة قوية وذات معنى!

وَرَد في القرآن: "فَاقْصُصِ القَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُم يَتَفَكَّرُونَ"، وها نحن نقصص القصص لعل المُسلم الذي يفرح بإعتناق الأجانب للإسلام، وغير المُسلم الذي يجهل الإسلام، يتفكّران!

ملاحظات:
١- لستُ من مناهضي إعتناق أي شخص لأي دين، لكنني من مناصري التَفَكُّر.
٢- ما زال بعض الغربيين يعتنقون الإسلام بحرّية، دون "حد ردّة" عليهم، مع أن بعض هؤلاء يتحولون للإرهاب!*


----------



## T 95 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> 
> بل يثبت عدم دينية تغطية الرأس في المسيحية، وهي نقطة أزعجتك  مثالك سخيف، لأن المسيحية تقف ضد زواج المثليين بنصوص وتشريعات واضحة لا خلاف بين المسيحيين عليها في الماضي والحاضر، ومن ينادي بزواج المثليين يكسر هذه النصوص والتشريعات التي وضعها ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه. بلاش حكاية الغمز واللمز في موضوع المثليين، لأن المثليين المسلمين أصبح لهم جوامع في فرنسا وغيرها وأصبحوا يتزوجون على سنة الله ورسوله، حسب وجهة نظرهم.
> 
> ...


 

 بل يثبت العكس..  أى ازعاج .. أقرأ ما جلبته بنفسك :  



> Several of these veils fell into disuse; at present, we know only the veil which forms part of the religious habit. Even that has disappeared in some newly founded congregations, e.g. the Little Sisters of the Poor.




هو هنا بيرصد يا صديقى !!!! بيقول  ( نحن نعرف الحجاب جزء من العادات الدينيه الى ان اختفى فى بعض الاوساط حديثا )  و بيعدد الامثله اللى اختفى فيها الحجاب  ... انت مستوعب الكلام ؟؟ .. فازاى انتى ملون المقطع اللى بيرصد فيه اختفاءه و عايز تحتج بيه !!!؟؟؟  .. و لذلك انا مثالى متجانس و مستقيم تماما مع النص اللى انت جلبته .. و لم اقصد ابدا و لم يدور فى رأسى ان اغمز او المز على شىء و انا اعرف ان الكنيسه الرسميه تحرم زواج المثليين و كذلك الاسلام و اذا كان فى هناك كنائس او مساجد فى الخارج فعلت هذا فهذا ليس حجه على المسيحيه و لا على الاسلام ... انا كلامى واضح جدا و قصدت المثال كما ذكرته لا اكثر 




++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> هو موضوعي أصلا ليس دينيا بحتا، فلن تجد في كل الموضوع نص قرآني واحد، أنت من حولته إلى نقاش ديني، وبرضه أهلا وسهلا، معنديش مشكلة  الموضوع عبارة عن نقد لظواهر إجتماعية متخلفة فقط لا غير. لا يوجد عندي مشكلة مع معظم ثوابتك الدينية، إن لم تزعجني، كصوت الآذان والصراخ من الجوامع مثلا. لذلك لا يوجد عندي تناقض مع النفس، وسبق أن أعطيت مثالا على ذلك، لكنه يزعجك، لذلك تتحاشاه
> ...


 حبيبى انا عارف الموضوع مش دينى و انا لا اريد ان اقلبه دين للحظ فقط ان ما لفت نظرى كان له بعد دينى .. و انا ايضا استطيع المناقشه فى اى موضوع دينى او غير دينى .. لكن انا تعجبت انك تتحدث بسخريه عن شىء عندك على الاقل اثر ليه كونه ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس و فى الدسقوليه حتى لو مش هاتطبقه على الاقل اكتسب شىء من التشريف كونه ذكر فى كتاب مقدس بالنسبه لك .. و لم يوصفه الكتاب مثلا بأنه شىء متخلف و ما الى ذلك على الاقل لا تسخر و كن موضوعيا و هو ده صميم مشاركتى فى الموضوع ... الموضوعيه المنهج العلمى  لا شىء اكثر من ذلك و انتقد ظاهر كما تريد احنا نفسنا بننتقد ظواهر موجوده فى المجتمعات الاسلاميه .. عادى يعنى... لكن الاسلوب و الانصاف و فقط والا على الاقل لو لم تطبق انت ما جاء فى النصوص  فكأنك تقول ان المؤمنين الاوائل فى المسيحيه كانوا متخلفين .. ولن اعلق على باقى اسلوبك فى الحديث عن المساجد و غيرها و لن اقول لك الكنائيس كذا او كذا ... فأنا عندى ذوق على الاقل حينما اتحدث عن عقائد الغير و شعائرهم الدينيه   



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> 
> قلت لك أن الدسقولية (عندنا نحن المسيحيون) يُؤخذ منها ويُرد، وهي ليست وحيا، برضه نقطة لم تكن تعرفها ويا ريت تضيفها لرصيدك المعرفي بتواضع، لأنها تزعجك أيضا
> *




 
كلامك يفتقر لأى ادله و اليك الادله عندى  : 



> 3 - الدسقولية (النطق العربي للأصل اليوناني ”ديداسكاليا“) أي ”تعليم“: وهو يحوي تعاليم الرسل، وقيل إنه اجتمع على وضعه الاثنا عشر رسولاً والقديس بولس والقديس يعقوب أسقف أورشليم الأول. وهو من الكتب الأساسية المستخدمة كمرجع لدى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وهو يقع في تسعة وثلاثين باباً.



من الموقع الرسمى لدير الانبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون : 

http://www.avabishoy.com/law.htm





المصدر :  http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...anisa/Orthodox-Rites-n-Rituals-000-index.html

و هذا رابط للبابا شنوده يستشهد فيه بالدسقوليه :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TiwEfITHYM

 و لم تقول لنا انت بأى مقياس يؤخذ منها و يرد عليها .. قل لى المقياس و انا اسلم لك برأيك .. ليس من المعقول ان يكون الاخذ منها بالهوى هاخد المقطع ده و ارفض المقطع ده ... فما هو المقياس العلمى 



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> نرد كلام رسالة بولس؟  أنا قلت كده؟
> 
> 
> ...




 بردو كلام غير منهجى ... من كتب هذا هو من كتب هذا بأى مقياس هذا صحيح و هذا خطأ كيف فرقت بين النصين ... و عندك رابط للبابا بيستشهد منها بأى دليل انت عايز تردها بلا اى دليل و موجوده انها مصدر اساسى للقانون الكنسى  فى المواقع الرسميه  ..   ادينا دليلك بقى او قول المقياس اللى بنفرق بيه بين نصوصها الصحيحه و الغير صحيحه كذا و كذا 



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> 
> ثم يتهمني بالتناقض و"الأخطاء المنهجية"
> 
> ...


  انا لست متناقض حينما اقول انا اتيت لأعلق على منهج فانا اقصد ذلك و المنهج موجود فى الطب و فى الهندسه و فى الدين ... الخ .. كما قلت الحد الادنى من الموضوعيه و المنهجيجه ان لا اسخر من شىء تم ذكره فى الكتاب الذى تقدسه .. ليست قضيتى ان اثبت ان الحجاب فرض عليكم ( رغم انه ثبت بالفعل من المصادر  ) .. لو اثبتت انه فرض و انتم لا تريدون تطبيقه فما الجديد  ....  

عمر بن الخطاب لم يلغى حد السرقه .. و يكفينى انك تقول انه لغاه وانت تعلم انه لم يلغيه و لهذا يكفينى ان اتعجب .. من عدم النزاهه السافره .. الا تخجل !!!! ؟ 

عمر بن الخطاب  لم يطبق العقوبه على المعذورين فى المدينه .. شخص سرق رغيف خبز لأنه هايموت من الجوع هل من العدل انك تعاقبه ؟ 

و يكفينى فخرا ان يُكذب على دينى عنوه .. فلو دينى ضعيف لما احتاج الناس للكذب لكى ينتقدوه 

اما حديثك عن القرن الواحد و عشرين بالنسبه لتشريعاتك المسيحيه و القرن السابع .. فيا عزيزى عندما يقول الله افعل و لا تفعل .. طالما انه لم يحدد الفعل بمده فهو مستمر الاوامر و النواهى توقيفيه اى بنصوص .. انما انت تترك النص و تقولى اصلنا فى القرن العشرين و لا الستين يبقى الدين هنا اصبح مبتدع من دماغك انت مش من الكتاب المقدس 


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> 
> ترد علّي بخصوص العورة في الإسلام بسؤال عن "العورة" في المسيحية؟
> 
> ...



     قدمت اجابه بالفعل فى مشاركه سابقه و لم ارد على السؤال بسؤال كما تقول بل اجبتك ثم طرحت عليك السؤال ... و لم اطرحه عليك لكى تجيب عليه لأنى اعرف ان لن تستطيع ان تحدد العوره اصلا بنصوص ... وضعت لك السؤال لا اريد الاجابه و لكن لكى تكتشف الفارق  ...و اثبت لك ان الشعر عوره على الغرباء غير ذوى الارحام .. انت تستخدم كلمة عوره للتعميم و هذا ايضا جزء من عدم الموضوعيه و التلاعب فأنت وشأنك انا يسعدنى كما قلت ان ارى عدم الانصاف فى الحوار لأنه يعكس عدم وجود مطاعن مباشره فى الدين الاسلامى الى التضليل و الكذب عليه و التلاعب بالالفاظ و الا لن يجدوا كلام يناقشوا فيه اصلا ... العوره عندك بعد تحييد النصوص المذكوره فى الكتاب المقدس و الدسقوليه اما بتفسيرات تخالف النص و لا تستند الى قرائن او التشكيك ايضا بلا دليل او قرينه ... فتلجأ فى النهايه الى الارتجال من تعيش فى مصر تلبس بنطلون و بدى .. من تعيش فى فرنسا تلبس مينى جيب و اى حاجه بحملات و من تعيش فى مكان ثالث قد ترتدى ملابس اقل من هذا  ... لماذا لأنك جعلت الموضوع هلامى ... اصبح التشريع بمزاج البشر ... وعادى كله حشمه و كله يمشى ... هل رأيت الفرق ومغزى سؤالى ؟؟ 

انت الان ماذا فعلت ؟؟ ..

- فسرت نصوص الكتاب المقدس تفسيرات معينه بلا قرائن ( فالتفسير علم وليس بالهوى و المعنى المستخرج من النص يجب ان يكون بدليل يثبت ان هذا هو المعنى المقصود هل المعنى الظاهر ام الباطن ) 

- انكرت نص الدسقوليه لأن النص فيها واضح و لا مجال لتأويله و يربط الحجاب بالايمان مباشرة و الانكار ايضا لم يقوم على دليل يثبت كلامك و اى مقياس علمى يفرق بين الصحيح و الخطأ من نصوصها ... هذا ان كان كلامك صحيح اصلا 

- لم تستطيع ان تحدد مقدار العوره فى المسيحيه ( توقيفيا ) اى بنص .. لأن هذا تشريع .. و الا سيصبح من يسير فى الشارع بلا ملابس نهائيا غير مخطىء دينيا .. طالما لا يوجد نص 

- كذبت على عمر بن الخطاب و قلت انه الغى حد السرقه لأنه وجده (غير متماشى مع زمانه )  و انا اتحداك أن تأتى بدليل على ما ادعيته حرفيا و الا تكون كاذب متعمد.. لأن هناك فرق بين ان يمنع الرجل تطبيق العقوبه لظروف المذنب و بين ان يرى انه غير مناسب لزمانه كما تقول  .. ام انك لا تخشى الله فى الكذب ؟؟ ام ان الكذب على الاسلام فى المسيحيه حلال ؟؟ 

هناك نقاط اخرى لكن اكتفى بهذه النقاط و هى ابرز ما اخفقت فيه منهجيا و حتى اخلاقيا و ادبيا .. 
استفيد او لا تستفيد ... لا يهم .. اعتقد الان واضح ان مشاركاتى كانت حول المنهج لا فتحا لموضوع دينى ... و للتذكير مره اخرى المنهج فى كل شىء راجع النقاط المحدده الاخيره كل واحده منهم تمثل خطأ منهجى .. ولا اجدنى متحمس اصلا للمناقشه بهذه الطرق الغير علميه ( الايه دى معناها كذا - النص ده غير ملزم - عمر بن الخطاب الغى الحدود بسبب كذا ) و كل هذا بلا دليل واحد .. هل هذا حوار علمى اصلا !!!!!   .. تحياتى و سلام


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*  

الله المُستعان



T 95 قال:



بل يثبت العكس.. أى ازعاج .. أقرأ ما جلبته بنفسك : 

اقتباس:
Several of these veils fell into disuse; at present, we know only the veil which forms part of the religious habit. Even that has disappeared in some newly founded congregations, e.g. the Little Sisters of the Poor.

هو هنا بيرصد يا صديقى !!!! بيقول ( نحن نعرف الحجاب جزء من العادات الدينيه الى ان اختفى فى بعض الاوساط حديثا ) و بيعدد الامثله اللى اختفى فيها الحجاب ... انت مستوعب الكلام ؟؟ .. فازاى انتى ملون المقطع اللى بيرصد فيه اختفاءه و عايز تحتج بيه !!!؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


حقك علّي، مكنتش أعرف انك ضعيف في الترجمة. النص بيقول:

Several of these veils fell into disuse; at present, we know only the veil which forms part of the religious habit. Even that has disappeared in some newly founded congregations, e.g. the Little Sisters of the Poor.​
وترجمته الصحيحة: "العديد من أغطية الرأس هذه أصبحت غير مستعملة؛ في الحاضر، نعرف فقط غطاء الرأس الذي يُشكِّل جزء من اللباس الديني. حتى هذا اختفى في بعض التجمعات الحديثة الإنشاء، مثل أخوات الفقير الصغيرات"

انت مستوعب الكلام ؟؟  

religious habit=اللباس الديني (وليس "العادات الدينيه" كما قلت، ثم "الدينية" تُكتب بالتاء المربوطة وليس بالهاء، ولعلها هفوة)

congregations= تجمعات، ويُقصد بها الرهبنات والمنظمات الكنسية (وليس "أوساط" كما قلت، ثم "أوساط" تُكتب بالهمزة على الألف الأولى وليست الألف عارية من همزتها، ولعلها هفوة أخرى)

ثم يحدثني عن المنهج  

الا تخجل !!!! ؟  



T 95 قال:



حتى لو مش هاتطبقه على الاقل اكتسب شىء من التشريف كونه ذكر فى كتاب مقدس بالنسبه لك .. و لم يوصفه الكتاب مثلا بأنه شىء متخلف و ما الى ذلك على الاقل لا تسخر و كن موضوعيا و هو ده صميم مشاركتى فى الموضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...


في الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد تشريع كهذا، فقد قامت إحدى النساء بمسح قدمي السيد المسيح بشعرها، ولو كان شعرها "عورة" لنهرها عن ذلك. المشكلة ان موضوع تغطية الشعر عندكم موضوع مركزي في الحكم على شرف المرأة، فإن لم تُغطِّه كانت "سافرة" وقليلة أدب، صح؟



T 95 قال:



فكأنك تقول ان المؤمنين الاوائل فى المسيحيه كانوا متخلفين

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرّة أخرى تُقولني ما لم أقل، ثم تحدثني عن المنهج  

الا تخجل !!!! ؟  



T 95 قال:



ولن اعلق على باقى اسلوبك فى الحديث عن المساجد و غيرها و لن اقول لك الكنائيس كذا او كذا ... فأنا عندى ذوق على الاقل حينما اتحدث عن عقائد الغير و شعائرهم الدينيه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده رأيي ومن حقي قوله، المساجد منابر للصراخ والزعيق والإزعاج وتلويث الجو بالضوضاء، ولا يلزم رأيي (ورأي الملايين غيري) أن يكون مطابقا لرأيكم لأكون "عندي ذوق". ثم بالنسبة لل...المنهج ))، مرّة تانية بقولك سيبك من شخصي الكريم وناقش الموضوع فقط لا غير. وبرضه من حقك تقول ما تشاء عن ضوضاء الكنائس، معنديش مشكلة، لكن في موضوع غير موضوعي ده.



T 95 قال:



عمر بن الخطاب لم يلغى حد السرقه .. و يكفينى انك تقول انه لغاه وانت تعلم انه لم يلغيه و لهذا يكفينى ان اتعجب .. من عدم النزاهه السافره .. الا تخجل !!!! ؟ 

عمر بن الخطاب لم يطبق العقوبه على المعذورين فى المدينه .. شخص سرق رغيف خبز لأنه هايموت من الجوع هل من العدل انك تعاقبه ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني لغى حد السرقة على المعذورين في المدينة   وهو ما أردتُ إيصاله. حد السرقة لم يكن يتناسب مع وضع المدينة حينها.

الا تخجل !!!! ؟  

وأخيرا بالنسبة للدسقولية (للمرة الأخيرة )، قلت لك:

"الدسقولية ليست من الكتاب المقدس، لذلك يُؤخذ منها ويُرد. المقياس هو الكتاب المقدس وما يقوله الروح القدس على لسان الإجماع الكنسي."

كلام الدسقولية يُؤخذ منه ويُرد
كلام الأب فلان أو القديس فلان يُؤخذ منه ويُرد
كلام المُفسر فلان أو البطريرك فلان يُؤخذ منه ويُرد
كلام مواقع الإنترنت يُؤخذ منها ويُرد

وهذا شيء ليس من عندي، بل معروف بين المسيحيين، حتى في إسلامك قيل "كل يؤخذ منه ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر"، فلماذا تُلزمني بما لم أُلزم به نفسي ولم تُلزم به نفسك؟ فلا تناطح بقرون من طين، فقد قيل أيضا "يُعرف الرجال بالحق ولا يُعرف الحق بالرجال". وحتى يُسَد هذا الباب نهائيا: إذا كنت تريد إلزامي بكلام أي شخص هات دليل أنه وحي مقدس حسب الإجماع الكنسي.

والسلام ختام.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*نقطة نسيتها:



T 95 قال:



لم تستطيع ان تحدد مقدار العوره فى المسيحيه ( توقيفيا ) اى بنص .. لأن هذا تشريع .. و الا سيصبح من يسير فى الشارع بلا ملابس نهائيا غير مخطىء دينيا .. طالما لا يوجد نص

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يسوع المسيح لم يحدد ملابس الشخص، بل عالج المشكلة من جذورها وليس سطحيا. يسوع تحدث عن طهارة القلب، عن طهارة العين، عن طهارة اللسان، عن طهارة الإنسان من الداخل. فعندما يتطهر الإنسان من الداخل من خلال المسيح ينعكس هذا على خارجه، وبالتالي لا يسير في الشارع بلا ملابس نهائيا كما تقول. فما الفائدة إذا كان الجسد مُغطيّا بالكامل بالملابس لكن العقل مريض بالفكر الخاطيء عن الجنس والعين تبحث عن العورات في كل مكان؟

ثم إذا كنتم تدّعون الشرف حقا، فلماذا عندكم "عورة" الأمة ليست ك"عورة" الحرة؟ أخاف إذا وضعت لك صور للإماء في الإسلام أن يقوم المشرف بحذفها، عارف ليه؟ أترك الإجابة لك.*


----------



## peace_86 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الله يعينيك يا صديقي كيرليس.. كان بودي أدخل في نقاش معكما..
لكن شفت أنه لا يجب لموضوع الخواطر أن يتحول لنقاشات عقيمة..

أكمل يا صديقي كيرليس خواطرك.. فانا من أشد المعجبين بأسلوبك كما تعلم*


----------



## T 95 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> 
> الله المُستعان
> 
> ...


اولا النص يحتمل المعنيين وليس المعنى رداء او عاده هو القضيه هنا و لا الهاء او التاء المربوطه ايضا هى القضيه .. و كويس انك عرفتنا انك ضليع اوى فى اللغه للدرجه اللى تقدر تحدد فيها الاف اللى بهمزه و اللى من غير .. !!!!!   :new4:

القضيه الاساسيه هى ان (  الف ان تحتها همزه  .. كده يعنى { إن } ....   :t17: )   الحجاب فى النص الذى اتيت به معروف كجزء من العاده الدينيه او الرداء الدينى ( الترجمه اللى تعجبك ) .. وليس منفصل عن القضيه الدينيه و مرتبط بالتقاليد و الاعراف كما قلت سابقا 





++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> في الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد تشريع كهذا، فقد قامت إحدى النساء بمسح قدمي السيد المسيح بشعرها، ولو كان شعرها "عورة" لنهرها عن ذلك. المشكلة ان موضوع تغطية الشعر عندكم موضوع مركزي في الحكم على شرف المرأة، فإن لم تُغطِّه كانت "سافرة" وقليلة أدب، صح؟
> 
> [/B]


اعرف النص المذكور لكن هل يمكن بناء على النص الذى يتحدث عن مسح المرأه لقدم المسيح بشعرها ان تمسح اى امرأه قدم اى رجل ؟؟؟ بمعنى هل ما يجوز فعله مع الله ( بناء على اعتقادك ) يجوز فعله مع كل الناس !!! طبعا معروف موقف الاسلام و المسلمين من صحة الكتاب المقدس .. لكن اطرح عليك هذا التفريق على اعتبار ان النص موجود فيه و هو خاص بالمسيح (الله )حسب اعتقادك ...... اما موضوع الشعر و علاقته بشرف المرأه غير صحيح لأن مصطلح الشرف هذا مصطلح عرفى و يقابله عدم الشرف .. ومصلطح الطاعه دينى و يقابله المعصيه  .. شتان   


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> مرّة أخرى تُقولني ما لم أقل، ثم تحدثني عن المنهج
> 
> الا تخجل !!!! ؟
> 
> [/B]


   الم تسخر من الحجاب حقا و تراه تخلف !!!!!




++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> لو كانت هذه التشريعات في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد أو بقيت في إطار القرن السابع بعد الميلاد لما سخرت منها
> [/B]



فلتسخر اذا من المؤمنين و المؤمنات الاوائل فى المسيحيه 




++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> ده رأيي ومن حقي قوله، المساجد منابر للصراخ والزعيق والإزعاج وتلويث الجو بالضوضاء، ولا يلزم رأيي (ورأي الملايين غيري) أن يكون مطابقا لرأيكم لأكون "عندي ذوق". ثم بالنسبة لل...المنهج ))، مرّة تانية بقولك سيبك من شخصي الكريم وناقش الموضوع فقط لا غير. وبرضه من حقك تقول ما تشاء عن ضوضاء الكنائس، معنديش مشكلة، لكن في موضوع غير موضوعي ده.
> 
> [/B]


 

  لا تعليق اكثر من ما ذكرته انت و ليتك تعمل به .. و لكن نحن احق ان نعمل به 





++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> يسوع تحدث عن طهارة القلب، عن طهارة العين، عن طهارة اللسان، عن طهارة الإنسان من الداخل. فعندما يتطهر الإنسان من الداخل من خلال المسيح ينعكس هذا على خارجه
> [/B]







++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> يعني لغى حد السرقة على المعذورين في المدينة   وهو ما أردتُ إيصاله. حد السرقة لم يكن يتناسب مع وضع المدينة حينها.
> 
> [/B]



ايضا من فمك ادينك 



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> حد السرقة في الإسلام لغاه عمر بن الخطاب لأنه رأى فيه عدم تماشيه مع زمنه، تقدر تنكر؟
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



ها لغاه لانه مش ماشى مع زمنه و لا قضية سرقه محدده لم ينفذ فيها الحكم و ظلت باقى حوادث السرقه ينفذ فيها الحكم  !!!!!   ... الله المستعان

مره لغاه عشان مش متماشى مع زمانه و مره عشان مش مناسب لوضع المدينه 

 صدق الله اذ يقول (   يا أهل الكتاب لم تلبسون الحق بالباطل وتكتمون الحق وأنتم تعلمون ) الاية 


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> الا تخجل !!!! ؟
> 
> وأخيرا بالنسبة للدسقولية (للمرة الأخيرة )، قلت لك:
> 
> ...



للمره الاخيره مفيش حاجه اسمها المقياس لصحة نص الكتاب المقدس او القرأن او الكتاب الفلانى او العلانى المقياس هو مجموعه من الخطوات و القاييس العلميه المنهجيه التى تناقش صحة النص ذاته ... كمثال الاحاديث و الروايات و الاثار فى الاسلام .. لا نقول دليل صحة الحديث او الروايه القرأن ....  و انما نقول دليل صحة الحديث السند  و المتن و الجرح و التعديل ... الخ ... ( مجموعه من القواعد تناقش طريقة النقل و من نقله و ما درجة عدالته .. الخ ) 

مثال اخر من المسيحيه ... حينما نريد ان نناقش صحة نص متى مثلا او يوحنا .. لا يقول قائل دليل صحة النص هو سفر الخروج او العدد  هذا ليس له علاقه !!!.. سؤالى كان واضح و قاطع .. الدسقوليه مصدر من مصادر القوانين الكنسيه .. وانت تقول فيها صحيح و خطأ سألتك ما هو المقياس للتفريق بين الصحيح و الخطأ ... الاجابه ان المقياس هو الكتاب المقدس مالهاش علاقه ... المقياس يقيس النص نفسه 

* مفهوم الاجماع ليس مبنى على العدد اى ( المجموع ) بل مبنى على الاجتماع على الدليل ... فان غاب الدليل فلا معنى للاجماع 





++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> كلام الدسقولية يُؤخذ منه ويُرد
> كلام الأب فلان أو القديس فلان يُؤخذ منه ويُرد
> كلام المُفسر فلان أو البطريرك فلان يُؤخذ منه ويُرد
> كلام مواقع الإنترنت يُؤخذ منها ويُرد
> ...


يعنى انا لسه جايبلك رابط اللى بيقول فيه البابا ( ايها الاسقف احكم بالسلطان كمثل الله )  و بيقول ( ان لم تسمع للكنيسه تكون كالوثنى و العشار ) و انت تقولى يؤخذ منه و يرد  لو رديت عليهم تبقى مثل الوثنى كما يقول البابا 
  !!! 
يؤخذ منه و يرد دى بتاعتنا احنا ... انا لو رديت على شيخ الازهر رأيه ما يقدرش يحرمنى و لا يقدر لما اموت يمنع الصلاه عليا انا اقدر اعمل كل اللى يعمله شيخ الازهر اقدر اجوز ناس و اطلقهم و يكون الزواج و الطلاق شرعا صحيح انت ما تقدرش .. فلا وجه للمقارنه  ... و بعدين احنا لما بنقول فى الاسلام كل يؤخذ من رأيه و يرد الا النبى فلأن كلام النبى مصدر للتشريع و ما عدا ذلك من كلام العلماء فهى اراء و افهام قد تكون صحيحه مبنيه على دليل و فهم صحيح او لا .. اما انت تطالب ان نرد نص هو اصلا مذكور انه مصدر من مصادر القوانين عندك ... تصحيحه و تضعيفه دى قضيتك انت .. انت اللى طرحتها كشخص انما مصادرك الرسميه لم تقول هذا .. ده غير لو جدلا هانعتبر بكلامك.. انت اللى مش عندك مقياس تصحح و تضعف بيه النص ده 

عايزنى ارد كلام البابا و اصدقك انت .. انت اعلم و افقه منه و هو معه سلطة الكهنوت 
عايزنى ارد كلام المواقع الرسميه المعتمده و اصدقك انت ... هو انا جايبلك استدلال من منتدى دى مواقع رسميه لكنائس و اديره ارثوذكسيه ... 




++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> وهذا شيء ليس من عندي، بل معروف بين المسيحيين، حتى في إسلامك قيل "كل يؤخذ منه ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر"، فلماذا تُلزمني بما لم أُلزم به نفسي ولم تُلزم به نفسك؟ فلا تناطح بقرون من طين، فقد قيل أيضا "يُعرف الرجال بالحق ولا يُعرف الحق بالرجال". وحتى يُسَد هذا الباب نهائيا: إذا كنت تريد إلزامي بكلام أي شخص هات دليل أنه وحي مقدس حسب الإجماع الكنسي.
> 
> والسلام ختام.
> 
> [/B]



  معروف فين بين المسيحين .. يعنى نسيب المصادر المعتمده و نمشى ورا كلام احاد الناس ... معروف فى الاسلام ماشى لأنه موجود فى مصادر الاسلام الرسميه ... دليل ايه تانى اللى عايزنى اجيبه .. البابا مش دليل و المواقع الرسميه مش دليل يعنى اللى موجود فى المواقع الرسميه وعلى لسان البابا مش اجماع على انها مصدر للقوانين  !!!!!!! لا تعليق بصراحه 



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *نقطة نسيتها:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  طيب كويس انك اعترفت ان مفيش تحديد للعوره فى المسيحيه .... ثانيا كل كلامك الباقى عن نقاء القلب و طهارة القلب .. الخ كلام جميل ... لكنه لن يجعل الانسان ملاك ... الانسان انسان يخطىء و يذنب و قلبه يميل و عينه بتزوغ .. قل ما شئت من روحانيات هاقولك جميله لكنها لن تنفى طبيعه الانسان و احتياج هذه الطبيعه لتقنين الهى يكبح جماح تلاعب الشيطان بها ... و الدليل ان فى مسيحيين زناه و عصاه و يخطئون خلى المسلمين فكرهم مريض هاتودى عصاة المسيحيين فين  .. هذا هو الانسان يا عزيزى 

تانى بتقولى الشرف ... المسأله مش معناها ان المسلمه معاها صك الشرف و المسيحيه لا ... ما فى مسلمات بلا حجاب و فى مسيحيات بحجاب .. هل عدم ارتداء المسلمه للحجاب هايخليها كافره ؟ طبعا لا ... و هل ارتداء المسيحيه الحجاب هايخليها مسلمه ؟ بردو لا .... القضيه طاعه طاعه طاعه لله وحده ... فى نص و امر يبقى لازم يتنفذ .. لم ينفذ يبقى معصيه .. هذه كل القضيه 

قضية عورة الامه فى الاسلام هى نفس عورة الحره  بنص القرأن : 

 { وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن}  الى اخر الايه 

( و قل للمؤمنات ) لفظ عام ... يعنى كل المؤمنات امه غير امه كل مؤمنه وقع عليها الامر 

الكلام بقى اللى انتوا الى الان بتنقلوه و متصورين انه صح حول عورة الامه كلام غير صحيح لماذا .. لسببين .. الاول هو ما ذكرته لك منذ قليل ان هناك فرق بين مصدر التشريع و الفقه البشرى .. مصدر التشريع مقدس و معصوم الفقه البشرى غير مقدس و غير معصوم .. و لهذا من الطبيعى ان تجد به اخطاء .... السبب الثانى هو ان حتى رد الرأى على صاحبه مش بالهوى او المزاج فى الاسلام ...لا ... يجب ان يكون على اساس علمى رصين .. و لذلك حينما نخضع هذه الاراء التى اشرت اليها حول عورة الامه للمقياس العلمى نجد الاتى 

ان هذه الاراء بنيت على احاديث او روايات غير صحيحه ( بناء على المقاييس العلميه التى ارساها المحدثين المتخصصين فى علم الحديث) ... بل و الاكثر من هذا ان الروايات التى اعتمدوا عليها غير صحيحه و فوق ذلك  أولوها تأويلات لا تدعمها قرائن تؤيد المعنى الذى ذهبوا اليه .. فالموضوع من كل وجه ساقط اصلا .. من ناحيه اخرى رد على هذه الاراء العديد من العلماء و انكروها .

..... و ليس عندى ما اقوله اكثر من ما قيل ... اعتقد انى وفيت كل النقاط و على القارىء ان يحكم و يقرر أى المنهجين اقرب للصواب .... و اكتفى بهذه المشاركه حتى لا تظن انى ابحث عن جدل او انتصار .... لا يعنينى كل هذا ... اعتقد اننى بهذه المشاركه قد وضحت العديد من النقاط امام كل من اراد ان لا يخدعه احد بأساليب هلاميه وهميه ... و من يتبع هواه فلن يفتح عينيه ان شق البحر اما عينيه ... و لنا عبره فى بنى اسرائيل عبروا البحر مع موسى و شاهدوا من المعجزات الكثير و مع ذلك كفروا ... فهذا حال المتكبرين دائما .. .. سلامى لك و الى اللقاء فى مواضيع اخرى


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*طالت مدة فصلك يا نصر، لذلك مضطر أرد بغيابك على ما يستحق (نوعا ما) الرد في كلامك (وللقارئ الحكم في ما لم أكترث له من سفسطة في كلامك).




هل يمكن بناء على النص الذى يتحدث عن مسح المرأه لقدم المسيح بشعرها ان تمسح اى امرأه قدم اى رجل ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


حديثي كان عن كون شعر المرأة عورة وليس عن مسح الأقدام، لأن المرأة التي مسحت قدمي المسيح لم تكشف شعرها أمام المسيح فقط، بل أمام رجال آخرين حاضرين معه، ولو كان "عورة" لنهاها عن ذلك. أما مسح الأقدام فكان مختصا بالمسيح وحده.




اما موضوع الشعر و علاقته بشرف المرأه غير صحيح لأن مصطلح الشرف هذا مصطلح عرفى و يقابله عدم الشرف .. ومصلطح الطاعه دينى و يقابله المعصيه .. شتان

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماشي، نلتزم بالألفاظ الشرعية: "عاصية"، "سافرة"، إلخ.




صدق الله اذ يقول ( يا أهل الكتاب لم تلبسون الحق بالباطل وتكتمون الحق وأنتم تعلمون ) الاية 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 

إنتصارات وهمية كالعادة.




عايزنى ارد كلام البابا و اصدقك انت .. انت اعلم و افقه منه و هو معه سلطة الكهنوت 
عايزنى ارد كلام المواقع الرسميه المعتمده و اصدقك انت ... هو انا جايبلك استدلال من منتدى دى مواقع رسميه لكنائس و اديره ارثوذكسيه ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 

المواقع الرسمية المعتمدة لإيه؟  للعقيدة المسيحية؟  العقيدة المسيحية أصبحت تؤخذ من موقع نت يا نصر؟  كل اللف والدوران ده عشان تثبت موقفك؟ 

القديس كبريانوس يقول في الأطروحة الثالثة، 2:
"Your head has remained free from the impious and wicked veil with which the captive heads of those who sacrificed were there veiled; your brow, pure with the sign of God, could not bear the crown of the devil, but reserved itself for the Lord’s crown."​
باختصار يصف الحجاب بأنه "الشرير والاثيم" و "تاج الشيطان"!

وبالنسبة للدسقولية (التي لا زلت أقول أنها ما فيها يؤخذ منه ويُرد، وهذه نقطة سهلة الفهم لمن يريد أن يفهم) فقد تفضّل أحد الإخوة الأقباط بتوضيح أن الكلام عن اللباس فيها كان مُختصا بزمن لم توجد فيه حمامات في البيوت والمنازل، وبالنسبة لعامة الشعب كان يوجد حمام عام، فالقانون اتكتب لأجل الاستحمام في الحمامات العامة وليس السير العادي في الشارع، وأيضا قال لي: "عموماً لازم الدسقولية تندرس في إطارها التاريخي لكي يتم الرد في إطاره، لأن معرفة النصوص وحدها لا يكفي، يعني مثال آخر الدسقولية اتكلمت عن عدم الذهاب للمسارح وموضوع تطويل الذقن (طبعاً مش شرط انها لا تُشذب المهم يكون فيه ذقن وشنب وخلاص)، وطبعاً لو رجعت لتلك الأزمنة هاتعرف أن المسارح كانت عرض للعُري وبعضاً من الممارسات الوثنية، وبعض الساحات المسرحية كانوا بيتلذذوا بصراع الإنسان مع الحيوان ليتم قتل إحداهما وهذا قبيح جداً في عين الله...لذلك القانون أن لا يصح مسيحي يذهب لتلك الأماكن ويتلذذ مثل الأمم بهذا الشكل الدموي ومحبة رؤية الدم، لأن الإنسان مخلوق على صورة الله ولا يصح أن يتدنى لهذه المرتبة الشريرة...

وأيضاً كان يوجد في تلك الأزمنة الانتشار بالنسبة للشواذ فكانوا يحلقون ذقنهم واشنبتهم ليمارسوا الشذوذ في الأسواق، ويسيرون في الشارع بأشكال ناعمة مثل النساء .. وهكذا اللي عايز اقوله ان هناك قوانين شكلها غريب عن اليوم، لكن في هذه الأزمنة كانت ضرورية لحياة المسيحي اليومية.. لكن اليوم لا نقدر أن نطبقها لأن لا هذا يوجد ولا ذاك"

بالنسبة لموضوع الحجاب والنقاب في المسيحية، فالرد التالي ل"هولي بايبل" جيد وفيه معلومات مفيدة: الرد علي ادعاء وجود فريضة النقاب و الحجاب في اليهودية و المسيحية




كل كلامك الباقى عن نقاء القلب و طهارة القلب .. الخ كلام جميل ... لكنه لن يجعل الانسان ملاك ... الانسان انسان يخطىء و يذنب و قلبه يميل و عينه بتزوغ .. قل ما شئت من روحانيات هاقولك جميله لكنها لن تنفى طبيعه الانسان و احتياج هذه الطبيعه لتقنين الهى يكبح جماح تلاعب الشيطان بها

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا ممكن أرد عليك بعشرات الإحصائيات والفيديوهات التي تُثبت بهتان كلامك. سأكتفي بمقالة واحدة فقط حاليا (عن مصر بالذات)، ولو طلبت سأضع المزيد:

Revealed: Egypt is the worst Arab country for women

"More than 99 per cent of women and girls have experienced some form of sexual harassment, according to United Nations research published earlier this year"​
"أكثر من 99% من النساء والبنات تعرضوا لنوع من أنواع المضايقة الجنسية، حسب بحث للأمم المتحدة نُشر في وقت سابق هذه السنة"

أعتقد ال 99% دول ليسوا من المسيحيين والليبيراليين فقط! وإلا فقد إنقرض الإسلام في مصر!




قضية عورة الامه فى الاسلام هى نفس عورة الحره بنص القرأن

أنقر للتوسيع...





الكلام بقى اللى انتوا الى الان بتنقلوه و متصورين انه صح حول عورة الامه كلام غير صحيح لماذا .. لسببين .. الاول هو ما ذكرته لك منذ قليل ان هناك فرق بين مصدر التشريع و الفقه البشرى .. مصدر التشريع مقدس و معصوم الفقه البشرى غير مقدس و غير معصوم .. و لهذا من الطبيعى ان تجد به اخطاء .... السبب الثانى هو ان حتى رد الرأى على صاحبه مش بالهوى او المزاج فى الاسلام ...لا ... يجب ان يكون على اساس علمى رصين ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


دلوقتي بقيت فيلسوف وبتفصل بين "مصدر التشريع" و"الفقه البشري"؟  سبحان الله. بقالك كل الوقت ده بتلف وبتدور بخصوص الدسقولية بأنها أصح كتاب بعد كتاب الله  لا بل على نفس المستوى، لكن لما انتقلنا للإسلام بقيت "بتشغّل مخّك"؟  طيب ما هو المعيار؟ 

"العورة" بين "الأمة" و"الحرة" إختلف عليها فقهائكم في "باب النظر"، مع أن عمر بن الخطاب كان "لا يدع أمة تقنع في خلافته، وقال: إنما القناع للحرائر"!!! بل أنه "إذا رأى أَمَةُ مُختَمِرة، ضرَبها وقال: أتتشبهين بالحرائر؟"!!! أما في "باب الصلاة" فقد أوضح "إبن العثيمين" رأي فقهكم العنصري فقال: "الأَمَةُ - ولو بالغة - وهي المملوكة، فعورتها من السُّرَّة إلى الرُّكبة، فلو صلَّت الأَمَةُ مكشوفة البدن ما عدا ما بين السُّرَّة والرُّكبة، فصلاتها صحيحة، لأنَّها سترت ما يجب عليها سَتْرُه في الصَّلاة"!!!

يعني لو "الأمة" صلّت وثدييها ظاهريين فصلاتها صحيحة!

والحمدلله على نعمة الإسلام العادل!*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أَمَة (16 نوفمبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


>


 

نكتة يعني؟؟؟
هههه


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 نوفمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> نكتة يعني؟؟؟
> هههه



أقرب الى المأساة من النكتة.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أَمَة (16 نوفمبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> أقرب الى المأساة من النكتة.


 
أساس النكت كان للتعبير عن المآسي بصورة فكاهية.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 مارس 2014)

*السعودية في السبعينات...خريجات كلية طب الأسنان*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أبريل 2014)

*غربيّون إعتنقوا الإسلام...قصص حقيقية!
فَاقْصُصِ القَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُم يَتَفَكَّرُونَ!

أمريكي اعتنق الإسلام ليبرر مجزرة قتل فيها 12 بريئاً

كاترين راسل زوجة مفجر بوسطن تعود لطلاء أظافرها

بريطانية اعتنقت الإسلام تقود الهجوم الدموي بنيروبي

الروسية الأرملة من زوجين فجرت نفسها بمحطة القطارات

مراهقتان نمساويتان تقاتلان في صفوف إسلاميين بسوريا

مغنية روك بريطانية تنضم لـ"داعش"

مطلق النار في أوتاوا كندي اعتنق الإسلام

أجنبي يُسلِم ثم يعود للمسيح (حلقة خطيرة):

[YOUTUBE]jzFA-ZAxAWA[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 مايو 2014)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*"الإسلام كرّم المرأة"*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 يناير 2015)

*مسلمون مثليون جنسيا

1- تقرير لقناة الجزيرة الإنجليزية بعنوان "مثلي ومسلم في أمريكا"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpqDWGGPKhQ

2- الإمام المثلي لودافيك-محمد زاهد
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0akjKSRLK0

3- برنامج "سؤال جريء": حوار مع الإمام المثلي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI0Y6GCnJSQ

4- أول مسجد للمثليين في فرنسا
http://www.akhbarboom.com/archives/38647

5- زواج مثليتين مسلمتين في بريطانيا
http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/news/2013/06/01/400170.html

*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 يناير 2015)

*كرِّر تدخل الجنة! من الفيسبوك:*

*قال: رسول الله صل الله عليه وآله وسلم
ياعلي لا تنم إلا أن تأتي بخمسة أشياء :
1. قراءة القرآن كله
2. التصدق بأربعة آلاف درهم
3. زيارة الكعبة
4. حفظ مكانك في الجنة
5. إرضاء الخصوم
قال علي : كيف ذلك يارسول الله
فقال له :
1. إذا قرأت سورة الإخلاص ثلاث مرات فقد قرأت القرآن كله .(قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد)
2. إذا قرأت الفاتحه ثلاث مرات فقد تصدقت بأربعة آلاف درهم .
3. وإذا قلت لاإله إلاالله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو على كل شئ قدير عشر مرات فقد زرت الكعبه .
4. وإذا قلت لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم عشر مرات فقد حفظت مكانك في الجنة .
5. وإذا قلت أستغفر الله العظيم الذي ﻻ إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عشر مرات فقد أرضيت الخصوم .*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 يونيو 2015)

*المسلم في شهر رمضان*


----------



## Maran+atha (28 يونيو 2015)

شكرا للموضوع الرائع 
اخى الحبيب كيرلس 

حقيقى الإسلام اهان المرأة جدا 
حتى انى استغرب من السيدات التى يدافعوا عن الإسلام 
نفسى كل العالم ان يعلموا الحقيقة الهامة وهى :
ان الإسلام عبادة وثنية شيطانية 100% 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 يونيو 2015)

*المسجد الأقصى "الذي باركنا حوله"...لحظة الإفطار في رمضان*

[YOUTUBE]R9e9P9_0kwc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_IZsUli7dsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اليعازر (29 يونيو 2015)

متابع.

الرب يبارك تعبك.
.


----------



## peace_86 (29 يونيو 2015)

*متابعين*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 يوليو 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (1 يوليو 2015)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


>



*يا أخي فاضيين فاضيين..
السائل فاضي.. والمجيب فاضي... عالمهم فاضي
واحنا فضينا معاهم وصرنا نفكر زيهم*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 يوليو 2015)

الشخص الذي سال عن نجاسة مخلفات الحيوان يمكن يشتغل
في مزرعة او في مكان يستدعي منه الاختلاط بالحيوانات 
وملابسه ماتخلو من مخلفات الحيوان اوعنده حيوانات حتى وحابب يستفسر
عن نجاستها من عدمه لان على حسب معتقده طهارة الثياب
عند الصلاة مطلوبه زي طهارة البدن ومن هنا السؤال ذا ذو
اهميه عنده يمكن انت وهو مايهمكم لكن عنده
شرط ومهم جدا فاذا كانت مخلفات الحيوانات نجسه خلاص
عرف السائل ان لازم يغير خلجاته قبل الصلاة واذا مش نجسه
مو مشكله ويمكن كان في ورطه ماعنده المقدره على تنظيف لبسه
عند كل الصلاة.. وبالتالي هو مش فاضي 
الفاضي  هواللي يعمل قاضي على الاخرين​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الشخص الذي سال عن نجاسة مخلفات الحيوان يمكن يشتغل
> في مزرعة او في مكان يستدعي منه الاختلاط بالحيوانات
> وملابسه ماتخلو من مخلفات الحيوان اوعنده حيوانات حتى وحابب يستفسر
> عن نجاستها من عدمه لان على حسب معتقده طهارة الثياب
> ...



أعتذر عن التأخير في الرد.

من السخيف تقسيم الروث الى طاهر ونجس، ومن الأسخف الإلتهاء بقشور سطحية كهذه. هذه وجهة نظري.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2015)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *قصة منتشرة جدا على الصفحات الإسلامية على الفيسبوك:
> 
> [دكتورة مسلمة محجبة
> 
> ...



*تبيّن أن القصّة نفسها مُلفّقة، الدكتورة نفسها نفت أن تكون قالت هذا الكلام!!  كيف يسمّون أنفسهم دعاة وهم يكذبون على الناس؟!

[احرجت مستشارة الرئيس الامريكي باراك اوباما في مجلس الاستشاري للاديان داليا مجاهد، الداعية امجد قورشة بنفيها لقصة ادعى انها حصلت معها.

ونشر الداعية قورشة على صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فايسبوك" منشورا زعم فيه انها قصة واقعية حصلت مع داليا مجاهد، لترد عليه من خلال تعليق ان هذه القصة غير صحيحة كما هو مبين في الاسفل.]






المصدر: كاريكاتير حجاج*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## Maran+atha (20 نوفمبر 2015)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


>


نحن المسيحين لا نؤمن برسول الاسلام المسحور ابن امنة 
وشهادتنا هى : 
لا اله الا ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد والكرامة والسجود الى الابد أمين.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## fouad78 (2 ديسمبر 2015)

وأنا كمان بكيت ... من الضحك

زكرتني بجبسة مكتوب فيها اسم الله 
أو بطيخة مكتوب فيها اسم محمد​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 ديسمبر 2015)

كَذَبْتَ يا محمد، وكَذَب قرآنك القائل: "لن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم"

فرقة كورال كندية تستقبل أطفال سوريا بـ«طلع البدر علينا»


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 مارس 2016)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 مارس 2016)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 مارس 2016)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 مايو 2016)




----------



## بايبل333 (2 مايو 2016)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


>




ومتعرفش كمان  - كلمة New York City مكونه من 11 حرف .....
 2 - كلمة Afghanistan مكونه من 11 حرف ....
 3 - Ramsin Yuseb الارهابي الذى هدد ‫امريكا عام 1993 انه يهدم البرجين اسمه مكون من 11 حرف ....
 4 - George W Bush الرئيس الامريكي باسمه 11 حرف ...

 1 - نيويورك سيتي فيها 11 مدينه
 2 - اول طياره إصطدمت بالمبنى كان رقمها 11
 3 - الرحله 11 الي إصطدمت بالمبنى كان فيها 92 راكب 9+2 =11
 4 - و الرحله 77 الثانيه الي إصطدمت بالمبنى كان فيها 65 راكب 5+6=11
 5 - و المأسات هذه كانت فى سبتمبر 11 او المعروف 11/ 9 خلونا نعدها وحده وحده 9+1+1=11
 6 - و طبعا رقم الامن الي توزع هذا اليوم مثل ما هو معروف 911 احسبوها 9+1+1=




فيترى ذكر قم 11 القران ولا نسى محمد...؟


----------



## Maran+atha (2 مايو 2016)

http://www.jesus4us.com/showthread.php?t=164931
 بعض الأخطاء التى فى القرآن التى تثبت انه ليس من عند الله


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 مايو 2016)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (12 سبتمبر 2017)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


>



كل عام نفس الحكاية.


----------



## أَمَة (13 سبتمبر 2017)

أضحكتني مشاركتك يا كيرلس، و ذكرتني بقصة صديقتين افترقتا بعد تخرجمها من الجامعة و التقيتا بعد سنين عديدة.

سألت واحدة الآخرى عن أخبارها، فقالت:

"لقد تزوجتُ فور تخرجنا و رزقت بولد و إبنة. كلاهما تزوجا. البنت كانت محظوظة جدا فقد رزقها الله بزوج لا يتأخر عن تلبية أي طلب من طلباتها. هي تكره تنظيف البيت و لا تهوى الطبيخ و طلبت منه خادمة و طاهي فأحضرهما لها.  أرادت أن يكون مفرشها من حرير و لبسها مطعم بالخيوط الذهبية و مجوهراتها الماس و عقيق و لولو فاشترى لها. تزهق من البقاء في البيت و تحب الخروج الى الأماكن الترفيهية و السفر الى الخارج فلا يرفض لها. أما ابني المسكين -حبيب قلبي- فقد ابتلى بزوجة تكره تنظيف البيت و لا تهوى الطبيخ و تريد منه أن يأتيها بخادمة و طاهي. و فوق ذلك تريد مفرشها أن يكون حريرا و لبسها مطعم بالخيوط الذهبية و مجوهراتها الماس و عقيق، وهي سريعة الزهق من البقاء في البيت و تحب الخروج الى الأماكن الترفيهية و السفر الى الخارج".


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 أكتوبر 2017)




----------

